# Hicas or not to hicas thread..



## RB_26 (Nov 28, 2004)

Looking at a couple of Hicas realted posts.. just wondered how many of you locked it up!

In addition it would be interesting to see what *kit* if any you used and who supplies it.

Cheers


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Ive removed my HICAS as it saves about 50kg (allegedly!) when all associated bits is removed on a R32GTR. I dont like what it does anyhow, but a big weight saving says it had to go.

Replaced with a lightweight alloy bar which cost me about 50quid.


----------



## nigel f (Sep 11, 2002)

Yeah, 
I removed the Hicas, and much prefare the way the car feels now, its much better

Nigel


----------



## RB_26 (Nov 28, 2004)

So far I've only heard bad things about HICAS! Shame I'm sure Nissan gurus spent a fair while developing lol  

How long would the job take to do in terms of labour and approx price of the *kits* available? 

The £50 bar, did you have to modify and brackets or use spacers/bushes whilst doing?

Long shot..... but any pics of an actual HICAS setup both stock & *modified ?

I'm not expecting any of your to go out and lay down under the car tonight but....


----------



## Bassman (Dec 17, 2003)

Never driven the car without it so I can't comment on it good or bad... err that was a pointless post wasn't it


----------



## RB_26 (Nov 28, 2004)

Not at all, is your car MPH or set for KM's I have read that the MPH conversion can cause the HICAS to engage at the wrong speeds.... this could be b*llocks but interesting.


----------



## Bassman (Dec 17, 2003)

It reads MPH but I think it screws with the 4wd system more than the HICAS. Put it this way - I know it screws with the 4wd and I have the piece of armco to prove it


----------



## RB_26 (Nov 28, 2004)

LOL, never mind its Xmas...


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

i will never get rid of the hicas, unless its dies and its very expensive to replace. ive driven my car at speed and have felt the small corrections at the rear and they seemed to balance out the car....if it was a gimick nissan would never had fitted it... if it was useless the GTR32 would never had done a 08m:22s lap around nurbergring!

Imo its a gadget along wth the attessa that make the skyline into a great car it is!


----------



## nigel f (Sep 11, 2002)

Yunis The GTR is faster on the track with out Hicas, the Hicas is for Road use and to help average drivers
Many pro Races will tell you that

Nigel


----------



## JAY-R32 (Sep 1, 2003)

As above


----------



## NigelR32 (Jul 24, 2002)

nigel f said:


> Yunis The GTR is faster on the track with out Hicas, the Hicas is for Road use and to help average drivers
> Many pro Races will tell you that
> 
> Nigel


Which is why the Aussie Touring cars had a solid Bar, and all the Falken Cars have solid Bars.

In fact, I've yet to find a Race Skyline, 32,33 or 34 that uses Hicas!!

Merry Xmas everyone!!!


----------



## Hayes_666 (Feb 9, 2004)

So basicly for the road its a better thing to have, as i bet there isnt many full pro racing drivers out there?, 

I personally like the turn in that it gives, makes the car feel much more safer in corners when haveing to make corrections that you often have to do on the public roads,

Happy christmas


----------



## nigel f (Sep 11, 2002)

I all ways felt that I was chasing the car, makeing corections or doing some tihing before it did it or to corect some thing that the car did, 

I personally fell that I am more in controll and the car does what I want it to do, 
It is Personal preferance, I feal that it is quicker thrugh bends and better on track days, 
The only benifit I found to it was how amazingley fast you could change lanes on the motorway.

It just depend on how you want the car to feal / behave.

Nigel


----------



## -[c0Ka|Ne]- (Jan 1, 2004)

Is it possible to switch HICAS on/off on a regular basis without any ill effects? For example on on the public roads then off for trackdays, etc. May be a silly question but I am still learning about the skyline so just trying to clear things up


----------



## nigel f (Sep 11, 2002)

On the 33 you can pull the Fuse, but only when the Wheels are stright etc, But there is still some movement, so the Rack needs shimming up.

Nigel


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

fair enough, its personal preference, but were not all pro drivers and we dont race our cars on tracks each day..

so how about the tomie kit that locks the hicas...with shims?

hicas there for when you need it and lock it at track days no?


----------



## nigel f (Sep 11, 2002)

The Tomie kit, shims the Rack and the box Disables it, and also makes the Error light go out on the Dash (I beleive).

You could remove the The Lock kit and re install it, but It would become a pain.

If you are used to driving with the HICAS, then you would be slower with out it, un till you get used to it not being there, as the car would handle slightley dirfferentley.

I think you have to decided to lock it out and then try it for a few months on the road to see if you like it, if not re enable it.

Does your car have the gear driven speedo converter, as with out this (IE KMs) the Atessa works better and the whole drive is much better.

Nigel


----------



## -[c0Ka|Ne]- (Jan 1, 2004)

nigel f said:


> On the 33 you can pull the Fuse, but only when the Wheels are stright etc, But there is still some movement, so the Rack needs shimming up.
> 
> Nigel


Is that the only way to deactivate HICAS? Can't be pratical then switching it on and off


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

mine reading in KMS, not a fan of bodging up with convertors etc..i can live with kms, (put a mph lable on at mot time)


----------



## gertmuppet (Oct 17, 2003)

Yunis A said:


> fair enough, its personal preference, but were not all pro drivers and we dont race our cars on tracks each day..


but you must be as close as it gets after doing formula fordie, as an ex single seater man you must have been used to driving through yer backside and being in control of your car, i'd like to sit in my skyline and drive it, rather than sit on it and hope it goes where i want it to, there are numerous old threads on here about how loud 'bangin' bass music will upset the 'gyro'? and make the back end step out, 
very worrysome, remove it/lock it = worry no more


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

yes, in a single seater you tend to feel fused to the car car and body in one (tightly strapped in) and it gives you better judgements of what the rear is doing, and counter steer and make corrections yourself though steering input, brake and throttle.......but im a fan of gadgets and the skyline is my road car.....

Im not a fan of booming bass....

Yes, i like to be in control, but its nice for the computer to do its clever things too...., but so if i were to remove the hicas unit from the car it would feel like im gutting the car of one of its vital bits....

The R32 is more raw and a drivers car compared to the more advanced active diff and electronics of the R33 and 34


----------



## RB_26 (Nov 28, 2004)

Ok then, if you do wish to lock up the HICAS what are the best options for the 32? 

Merry Xmas folks


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

You can buy a lock out kit which removes the Hicas from the 32GTR, saving about 50kg I`m lead to believe.


----------



## NigelR32 (Jul 24, 2002)

RB_26 said:


> Ok then, if you do wish to lock up the HICAS what are the best options for the 32?
> 
> Merry Xmas folks



To really gain you need to remove ALL of the Hicas equipment, and fit a solid bar in place of the Hicas rack.

There are various threads on the subject. I've made mine.

You can buy shims, and use an electronic gadget to make the Hicas ECU think it's still connected. This would be easier to reverse, should you want your Hicas back, but then you wont benefit from the weight saving.

Regards


----------



## RB_26 (Nov 28, 2004)

NigelR32 said:


> To really gain you need to remove ALL of the Hicas equipment, and fit a solid bar in place of the Hicas rack.
> 
> There are various threads on the subject. I've made mine.
> 
> ...


Ok, so this electronic gadget.. hmm is there a *complete kit one can purchase to do the job? Links if possible, meanwhile I'm going to do another trawl through the threads..


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

Hmmm  

I'm still not sure which way I want to go!

I havent driven the car very much, and I havent driven it fast very much at all, but from what I have driven it, it just feels like a normal car! In fact, it feels almost as 'chuckable' as my little Civic was  

I honestly dont know if the Hicas is playing any part in this. What I will probably do is nothing, as its freezing outside and my car is not in a garage. When I get the car going next year, I'll be able to explore the limits of the handling a lot more, and if I honestly can't feel anything going on at the back then I might as well just leave it alone to be honest.

If I start to feel it wobbling or anything like that, then I will remove it - hopefully before it chucks me into a ditch


----------



## roguejackal (Jul 10, 2004)

must admit to being very interested in this myself, have had the Hicas light come on when out ,the answers i got back were any number of things ,but I still felt similar feelings as Yunis that its part of the car and want to learn how to drive the car with it as its been put on it for a reason, if I wanted a totally rear wheel drive skyline I could have got a GTS,


----------



## tim b (Jan 5, 2004)

RB_26 said:


> How long would the job take to do in terms of labour and approx price of the *kits* available?
> 
> The £50 bar, did you have to modify and brackets or use spacers/bushes whilst doing?
> 
> ...



Here you got mate, here's some pics from out of my computer of when I locked out my HICAS.

Old rack removed, compared to new locking bar, (the shiny bit)....










And here is the shiny new bar mounted on the car, (ignore the arrows, the pic was already on photobucket from a previous discussion thread)...










The bar was nearer £80, and the bill soon escalated when I fitted it and discovered the HICAS steering arms and hub carrier bushes were worn. These parts were over £200 to buy, and I fitted them myself, (just  ), to save labour costs.

The bar required no modification / spacers, it just bolts straight onto to HICAS rack mounting points. (The pics show an R32 GTR).

The basic rack swap took about 1 hour, but you need to plug the unused hydraulic hoses too. The kit I had included big nuts to do this.  

And because I am bored, (I have finished playing with all my christmas presents now  ), I even weighed the old rack that came off for you. It weighs approximately 5.5kg. The new lock bar is around 1kg, probably less. You can save more weight by removing the piping that runs the length of the car and modifying the pump, but I don't think this saves you much.  

Hope that helps.


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

roguejackal said:


> must admit to being very interested in this myself, have had the Hicas light come on when out ,the answers i got back were any number of things ,but I still felt similar feelings as Yunis that its part of the car and want to learn how to drive the car with it as its been put on it for a reason, if I wanted a totally rear wheel drive skyline I could have got a GTS,


try your pas fluid, if that low the hicas light come on...

also if u have an after market steering wheel make sure its got a hicas boss with the sensors and make sure is properly positioned...

i dont want to gut a GTR and remove one of its features...for me i wouldnt do it...


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

tim b said:


> Here you got mate, here's some pics from out of my computer of when I locked out my HICAS.
> 
> Old rack removed, compared to new locking bar, (the shiny bit)....
> 
> ...


im sure you would have put on 5 KG with all the mince pies you been eating


----------



## tim b (Jan 5, 2004)

> im sure you would have put on 5 KG with all the mince pies you been eating


I reckon!   

I have finished all the mince pies in the house now, so am on to my christmas choccies that Santa brought me.

Yesterday I ate a whole tube of Maltesers, half a tube of Pringles, three bits of xmas cake, and managed a third of a big tin of liqourice allsorts all to myself, before I felt ill and had to stop.  Belly feels a bit funny today, and had to spend a little longer than usual in the bathroom this morning.  

So if anyone knows what elso I can remove from an R32 to offset my xmas scoff-fest, let me know.  

I could clean the car to make it lighter  , no, too cold out, I'm gonna stay inside and find more sweets.


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

lol!

i killed a whole 1kg pack of fruit and nut chocolate...over 4 days i thought i was bad!

i just kept mince pies out of reach this cus id know id end up eating them all...the misses hardly gets a chance if i get my hand on them....

but time you do have a lovely car there, one of the best r32 examples on the forum!! but id get rid of that scoop thing on the bonnet, it just ruin the lines....


----------



## tim b (Jan 5, 2004)

Now I'm sitting down I can hear my belly making funny noises.  Perhaps large quantities of liquorice are not too good for the digestive system, especially when piled on top of all sorts of other christmas $hite.  

Re. the bonnet vent, sometime I think it looks good, other times a bit ott. It is functional though, as it vents nice cold air right onto the filters, and if it came off there'd be a big hole in my bonnet.  

The vent kind of reminds me of Daniella Westbrook, (that bird off eastenders that snorted tons of coke), with one really huge nostril.


----------



## NigelR32 (Jul 24, 2002)

roguejackal said:


> must admit to being very interested in this myself, have had the Hicas light come on when out ,the answers i got back were any number of things ,but I still felt similar feelings as Yunis that its part of the car and want to learn how to drive the car with it as its been put on it for a reason, if I wanted a totally rear wheel drive skyline I could have got a GTS,


Are you sure you're not getting confused with the Attessa system. Hicas only deals with the rear wheel steering. It obtains pressure from the Double Power Steering Pump, and it's fluid is shared in the same reservoir.

Attessa controls the 4 wheel Drive. It's pressure is produced by an Electric pump bolted on top of the Rear Diff. It's Hydraulic Fluid Reservoir is in the Boot.

Regards


----------



## Jay (Sep 1, 2003)

Tim b - where did you get the hicas locking bar from?? ive heard that stillen make a locking plate also??? 

oh and if your that bored over christmas you can always come and lock my Hicas for me


----------



## NikWilson (Oct 31, 2002)

As posted by NigelR32

"Attessa controls the 4 wheel Drive. It's pressure is produced by an Electric pump bolted on top of the Rear Diff. It's Hydraulic Fluid Reservoir is in the Boot."

Only on the R32 and R33 (unless I am mistaken). These pumps cost in excess of £600.00 plus vat from Nissan.  The Attessa pump for the R34 is in the transfer box?

I only say this as I looked for this pump on my R34 and it does not have one!!!!  

Nik W


----------



## tim b (Jan 5, 2004)

> Tim b - where did you get the hicas locking bar from?? ive heard that stillen make a locking plate also???


I bought my locking bar privately from someone that had one surplus to requirements. You should be able to get one from one of the specialist tuners or retailers, although there is a range of solutions I was recommended when I enquired.

I think the Stillen ones will fit, but I am not sure, (I think they just use the same one made for the 300ZX?). Alternatively Cusco or Tomei, (forget which), do a system which has brackets that mount near to the hub carrier, and do away with the HICAS arms. Seems quite good, but I was quoted over £300 for the kit.  



> oh and if your that bored over christmas you can always come and lock my Hicas for me


Not bored any more now, sorry.  Am playing my new Simpsons Road Rage game for the PS2, and have found loads more sweets I forgot about.


----------



## RB_26 (Nov 28, 2004)

tim b said:


> Here you got mate, here's some pics from out of my computer of when I locked out my HICAS.
> 
> Old rack removed, compared to new locking bar, (the shiny bit)....
> 
> ...


What a guy, was only a long shot with the pics but will make it clearer for all I'm sure


----------



## RB_26 (Nov 28, 2004)

roguejackal said:


> must admit to being very interested in this myself, have had the Hicas light come on when out ,the answers i got back were any number of things ,but I still felt similar feelings as Yunis that its part of the car and want to learn how to drive the car with it as its been put on it for a reason, if I wanted a totally rear wheel drive skyline I could have got a GTS,


Might have read your post wrong but the HICAS is the rear wheel steering as opposed to the RWD - AWD split device. My post was simply about removing this *assistance* however the AWD-RWD split will be a post shortly I'm sure!


----------



## RB_26 (Nov 28, 2004)

Lol... been eating way too much and only managed to check the forum today for the first time in a few days... must remember to read all the posts before posting! lol 

NEED a diet now.... anybody good with increasing a slow chocolate laden metabolism....


----------



## roguejackal (Jul 10, 2004)

Good point !

Il 2nd that, diet advice aswell would be good


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

RB_26 said:


> Lol... been eating way too much and only managed to check the forum today for the first time in a few days... must remember to read all the posts before posting! lol
> 
> NEED a diet now.... anybody good with increasing a slow chocolate laden metabolism....


yeah fat metabolisers!


----------



## RB_26 (Nov 28, 2004)

Hmmm.... 

http://www.bodybuilding.com/store/fatloss.htm


----------



## -[c0Ka|Ne]- (Jan 1, 2004)

btw what does AWD stand for?


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

all wheel drive


----------



## High Octane (Jul 18, 2005)

tim b said:


> Here you got mate, here's some pics from out of my computer of when I locked out my HICAS.
> 
> Old rack removed, compared to new locking bar, (the shiny bit)....
> 
> ...


hi tim, just wondering were you bought that bar? i wanna get one asap


----------



## skyline69_uk (Jan 6, 2005)

RB_26 said:


> Not at all, is your car MPH or set for KM's I have read that the MPH conversion can cause the HICAS to engage at the wrong speeds.... this could be b*llocks but interesting.


This true, a MPH conversion on an r32 makes a b*llocks of the Hicas - researched and now proven to be fact :smokin: .


----------



## tim b (Jan 5, 2004)

> hi tim, just wondering were you bought that bar? i wanna get one asap


Copied from earlier in the thread:



> Quote:
> Tim b - where did you get the hicas locking bar from?? ive heard that stillen make a locking plate also???
> 
> 
> ...


I think your best bet would be to ring some of the UK tuners, (Abbey, RK Tuning, Sumo Power etc etc), and enquire if they can supply something similar. As mentioned above, make sure you stipulate what type of locking setup you require, as the Tomei version consists of a plate/rose joint for each side of the car, rather than a rod that goes in the middle. There's nothing wrong with the Tomei version, but as mentioned it is horrendously expensive compared to the simple bar thing I found. 

Alternatively, I have heard good things about foreign parts websites such as Nengun and Greenline, although I have not used them personally. Some of my friends have however used them for stuff like Apexi filters and BOVs and have saved in the region of 30 - 40% over UK prices, but you need to be happy ordering online, and lucky that you don't get stung too badly for import tax. I prefer talking to a man on a phone, and describing what I want, even if it costs a bit more.  


Also just noticed that Rising Sun seem to have them too, as detailed here:

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/showthread.php?t=39025

UK company, price seems good, I'd personally call them first, but its totally up to you. Good luck, hope that was some help.


----------



## rasonline (Mar 24, 2005)

I can't stand the way it just kicks in without any warning. Understand that it acts differently at higher speeds compared to medium speeds, and have read the threads elsewhere abouut which way the wheels turn at different speeds.

On my R32 the HICAS kicks in at medium speeds but this feels like a yank on the steering wheel. I don't have a lot of confidence going side-by-side into a corner with somebody else, especially in a streetrace.

Bummer cos with my other cars that is usually where i am able to make up a lot of time - on the corners 

Also, can't seem to trace a fault between HICAS and ABS. When the brakes are depressed hard then HICAS activates and throws me out of line when coming to a stop.


----------



## US_R33 (Aug 21, 2005)

yet another reason not to street race 

back on topic though....do only the GTRs have HICAS as a standard feature or do all Skylines? I was under the impressions that all of them do. If that is the case what harm could be done from installing a hub adapter that is for a non-hicas car?

Late,
Daniel


----------



## neilo (Nov 17, 2004)

I'm in the process of having it all removed, saves about 40kg but mainly because i don't like the way it works.

Umpredictable!

Neil


----------



## rasonline (Mar 24, 2005)

What was all the story about HICAS being a lot more improved in R33 and R34? 

Is R34 HICAS still that bad?


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

RB_26 said:


> Looking at a couple of Hicas realted posts.. just wondered how many of you locked it up!
> 
> In addition it would be interesting to see what *kit* if any you used and who supplies it.
> 
> Cheers


I've spoke to a few people about this and have reached a pseudo opinion that HICAS is good for the road but problematic on track days. That's handling-wise. Reliability wise, HICAS is something else to go wrong. Remove it and it can't go wrong.


----------



## kewzil (Oct 3, 2005)

guys, need tips here, i just have this bncr33 last april, my question... my hicas lid is on all the time, why? how to check weather function or not.......


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

kewzil said:


> guys, need tips here, i just have this bncr33 last april, my question... my hicas lid is on all the time, why? how to check weather function or not.......


Could just mean the fuse is blown. Do a continuity check across fuse. If fuse is okay, you have a bigger problem. Check rear-steering pump for oil leak. Check rear tracking rods. 

Testing whether the rear steering is working is tricky because it only works above 60mph I think. If there's no oil under your car at the back and the handling feels okay then it's almost certainly just the fuse. If you remove any fuse or a fuse is blown, the light for that facility comes on.


----------



## NISFAN (Oct 11, 2003)

R33 has electric HICAS, so no oil pumps, leaks etc.


----------



## rasonline (Mar 24, 2005)

Drivin round in the GTR yesterday, noticed when i go through bends and HICAS kicks in, then if go off-throttle the HICAS disengages and actually reverses it's original action (even though i'm still driving through the corner).

Is this normal?

As an example: driving through a long right hand sweep on the motorway, the HICAS came in and now gave me a sharper angle. I started to miss the APEX of the corner so i backed off throttle. When i did this, the car actually then started going to the left (HICAS reversing original adjustment?).

Makes for very nervous driving.


----------



## madenglishman (Oct 18, 2004)

rasonline said:


> Drivin round in the GTR yesterday, noticed when i go through bends and HICAS kicks in, then if go off-throttle the HICAS disengages and actually reverses it's original action (even though i'm still driving through the corner).
> 
> Is this normal?
> 
> ...


I have similar issues with my GTR.....it now seems to do it on slower corners as well........it now freaks me out so the Hicas days are numbered,just got to phone ron and find out how much this little problem will be to sort!!!

Dan


----------



## Pulse D (Mar 26, 2005)

madenglishman said:


> I have similar issues with my GTR.....it now seems to do it on slower corners as well........it now freaks me out so the Hicas days are numbered,just got to phone ron and find out how much this little problem will be to sort!!!
> 
> Dan


Do you have a speed converter on your gearbox for KPH to MPH?


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

Dan, was going to ask the same question ... I removed the coverter off mine due to unusual handling ie.. feeling that I was sliding sideways are what I would call relatively low speed... now it's fine and seems to do what i'd expect. 



Pulse D said:


> Do you have a speed converter on your gearbox for KPH to MPH?


----------



## Pulse D (Mar 26, 2005)

murano3 said:


> Dan, was going to ask the same question ... I removed the coverter off mine due to unusual handling ie.. feeling that I was sliding sideways are what I would call relatively low speed... now it's fine and seems to do what i'd expect.


murano3, we meet again... 

Yeah, i removed my converter 2 weeks ago... now running in KPH and the car feels more predictable... it's made a huge improvement not just in the handling but also in the feedback through the powersteering.


----------



## Scottj (Oct 23, 2005)

Is this proplem with speedo coverters, KPH to MPH affect all models? 32, 33 and 34? I Got a MPH speedo in my GTR but have'nt, as yet, had and issue's at all with the HICAS?
Nissan must have fitted it for a reason so if it is'nt broke, it's staying! 
Scott


----------



## rasonline (Mar 24, 2005)

Well that is just weird cos mine still has the 180km/h clocks. I've got a G-meter which measures speed on a digital gauge.

For Scottj - skyline69_uk has done a document in .pdf detailing the conversion from MPH to KPH and what it affects. Run a search on his user name. i think the thread title is "how hicas works".

This affects all Skylines if i'm not mistaken.


----------



## madenglishman (Oct 18, 2004)

Pulse D said:


> Do you have a speed converter on your gearbox for KPH to MPH?


Yes I believe I do.....my speedo is a nismo 300kmh but 30 is 30 mph etc.
I think that I will either remove the hicas or the converter.....it will be a cash based decision  as long as I regain my confidence I will be a happy little boy:smokin: 

Dan


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

It was the powersteering that gave the game away .. i.e it felt really light upto 35 mph's ... now it's b*stard heavy from about 20 kmh .. so

the question is .. is Hicas the problem that everyone's trying to fix !! .. or the conversion to MPH ... 



Pulse D said:


> murano3, we meet again...
> 
> Yeah, i removed my converter 2 weeks ago... now running in KPH and the car feels more predictable... it's made a huge improvement not just in the handling but also in the feedback through the powersteering.


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

Dan, if it's a little gearbox type thing connected between your gearbox and the speedo cable then it's nought to remove .. worth a quick tinker as it's easy to refit ... (if you have ramps)



madenglishman said:


> Yes I believe I do.....my speedo is a nismo 300kmh but 30 is 30 mph etc.
> I think that I will either remove the hicas or the converter.....it will be a cash based decision  as long as I regain my confidence I will be a happy little boy:smokin:
> 
> Dan


----------



## Pulse D (Mar 26, 2005)

madenglishman said:


> Yes I believe I do.....my speedo is a nismo 300kmh but 30 is 30 mph etc.
> I think that I will either remove the hicas or the converter.....it will be a cash based decision  as long as I regain my confidence I will be a happy little boy:smokin:
> 
> Dan


As Murano3 said, give it a go ... it's straightforward to remove the converter.

The gains are very noticeable...


----------



## mad mark (Nov 12, 2003)

*on my R33 gts-t*

when i first got the car the Hicas kept flicking off now and again, loose wire somewhere .
When it did i also found that the steering went very heavy so much so that on a roundabout i nearly went straight into a barrier....LOL
The steering is horrible without it and because of this i am keeping mine until it breaks..

Mark


----------



## GTR RICH (Oct 30, 2005)

what about best of both http://www.grid.co.jp/en/prod/prod7.htm


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2004)

*How long would this take for a mechanic to fit?* The bar itself cost nothing but i don't want to be faced with a big labour bill which i could've bought other parts for the car with!!

The problem with the HICAS is it makes you paranoid, it twitches and you feel the need to correct it when its still in a straight line.. I'd rather feel i'm controlling the car rather than a heap of metal and electrics.

RK Tuning are selling them for £70 btw! http://www.rktuning.com/html/shop.htm


----------



## GTR RICH (Oct 30, 2005)

http://www.grid.co.jp/en/prod/prod7.htm


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

sorry to ask the obvious guys buts whats HICAS? (hangs noob head in shame)


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

it's a computer controlled rear wheel steering system, that steers the rear wheels based on what it thinks would be the best to improve your handling in a given (speed/turn) situation.


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

Mines FUBAR so its going in favour of a weight saving

Mark.


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

unlike conventional 4ws (as on hondas) the Hicas only deployed under certain situations and allows a max of 2deg of movement.


----------



## Pulse D (Mar 26, 2005)

My Skyline went for it's MOT last week. The tester told me that the 4WS wasn't working as the rear wheels don't move when you put the steering on full lock. 

I had to explain that unlike Honda's it only works when the vehicle is travelling & when it thinks it needs 4WS.


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

I find it's not too bad at high speed because it acts to oppose turning but at low speeds (around 40-50mph) it tends to throw the rear out unnecessarily when driving hard.

I'd prefer to see the back of it but could never be bothered to remove it. How much would that cost incidentally?

One less thing to go wrong once removed as well.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2004)

cost me £40 to have some shims fitted which did the trick fine, and you're from out that way aswell.


----------



## car killer (Oct 27, 2005)

It's still on, on my 32 v-spec2 but i don't really notice it.I think i have only felt it a couple of times anyway so it will be staying.
When does most people feel it working??


----------



## Andyswad (Jan 5, 2005)

Never felt any twitching on my R32 V Spec 11 either but i have a problem that very occasionally driving in a straight line the steering wheel is off center by about 30 degrees, then at other times its dead straight.

Also I get the light coming on when going in a straight line at speed, I cannot believe that nissan let all cars go with this as normal. Also when the steering wheel is off center and the light comes on turning off the Hiicas the wheel returns to normal.

Is this a sensor problem? I do not want to remove the system if its a wheel sensor etc. but its annoying having the wheel covering the clocks in a straight line. 

Would rather have it fixed as i am aware that I will never be a good enougth driver to push the car to its limits and any help with my road driving is appreciated.

Standard steering wheel by the way?


----------



## car killer (Oct 27, 2005)

Andyswad said:


> Never felt any twitching on my R32 V Spec 11 either but i have a problem that very occasionally driving in a straight line the steering wheel is off center by about 30 degrees, then at other times its dead straight.
> 
> Also I get the light coming on when going in a straight line at speed, I cannot believe that nissan let all cars go with this as normal. Also when the steering wheel is off center and the light comes on turning off the Hiicas the wheel returns to normal.
> 
> ...


mine seems ok to be honest other than tramlining alot.
Have you jacked the front up and checked for any play in track rod ends sounds to me like that is your problem but i'm no expert.
Hope you get it sorted


----------



## mko9 (Jun 15, 2005)

I don't really notice it much when I'm driving, but when I am a passenger in the car it seems much more obvious. My wife is of the same opinion.

No idea at this point whether I will leave it as is, or remove it. I'll have to see how it goes at the first trackday.


----------



## skyline69_uk (Jan 6, 2005)

I've got used to it as I only really notice the rearward movement (like the tail is hanging out) on high speed corners but it doesn't bother me now and I do think it helps the turn in to feel lighter?


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

I have never driven a GT-R without HICAS, but I am contemplating removing mine in the interests of saving weight as it is now mainly a track car.


----------



## skyline69_uk (Jan 6, 2005)

moleman said:


> I have never driven a GT-R without HICAS, but I am contemplating removing mine in the interests of saving weight as it is now mainly a track car.


A lot has been written on doing this on this but I have only ever seen one proper post on a Aus site where the removed parts where weighed against the locking bar that was added and the difference saved worked out at under 5kg apparantly!

I also read the reason for removing it for pro track use is that pro drivers don't like the intervening on fast switching S curves. One of the things HICAS was meant to help was emergency lane changing where you can feel it pull the car into the correct path again - this is not wanted on the track as it lacks smoothness but was meant to be very good on motorways etc.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

skyline69_uk said:


> A lot has been written on doing this on this but I have only ever seen one proper post on a Aus site where the removed parts where weighed against the locking bar that was added and the difference saved worked out at under 5kg apparantly!



Really? Bloody hell! The whole HICAS gubbins weighs about 40kg doesn't it?


----------



## NISFAN (Oct 11, 2003)

moleman said:


> Really? Bloody hell! The whole HICAS gubbins weighs about 40kg doesn't it?


No chance, on a 32 it's one steering rack, a small one at that, a small add on oil pump,and a run of pipework. On a 33 it's an electric motor and a rack.

Can't see it weighing more than 10-12Kg's


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

NISFAN said:


> No chance, on a 32 it's one steering rack, a small one at that, a small add on oil pump,and a run of pipework. On a 33 it's an electric motor and a rack.
> 
> Can't see it weighing more than 10-12Kg's



mmmmm, I shall investigate further. Cheers for the input.


----------



## skyline69_uk (Jan 6, 2005)

moleman said:


> Really? Bloody hell! The whole HICAS gubbins weighs about 40kg doesn't it?


The 40kg appears to be one of those "net rumours" that someone has had a wild guess at and got read as fact - a bit like it only needs a new chip and it will give you 1000bhp stuff and you don't need a DV as WRC cars don't have them :clap: .

Once you add on the weight of the locking kit "supposedly" the difference is marginal. In fact I doubt Nissan would have used it if it had weighed as much as 40kg IMHO.

The idea of removing it is to make it more "predictable" for a driver on the limit. It was there orginally to make the car's turn-in lighter and sharper (which is did) and to make the car safer when making very fast lane changes (which it did) but it does feel odd at times so pro drivers removed it.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Agreed. I wouldn't claim to be good enough to know if it was effecting the car or not, so if it saved weight it may have gone in the bin. Will have to look into it more.


----------



## danok (May 15, 2006)

Has anyone got one of these on their car? Comments?

http://www.grid.co.jp/en/prod/prod7.htm


----------



## tim b (Jan 5, 2004)

skyline69_uk said:


> A lot has been written on doing this on this but I have only ever seen one proper post on a Aus site where the removed parts where weighed against the locking bar that was added and the difference saved worked out at under 5kg apparantly!


I did too, I did too. :wavey: On page 2 of this thread actually. I agree with the above comment, the rack swap only saves about 4.5 kg, (depending how much hydraulic fluid you spill out of it while trying to balance it on the bathroom scales  ). Here's my original post of the comaprison:




tim b said:


> ...... here's some pics from out of my computer of when I locked out my HICAS.
> 
> Old rack removed, compared to new locking bar, (the shiny bit)....
> 
> ...


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Thanks Tim,

I remember seeing those pics before. I didn't realise that it was this thread and couldn't be bothered looking for it. lol


----------



## skyline69_uk (Jan 6, 2005)

Great stuff Tim! I love solid info like this as it removes all the crap that gets pushed around the net.

It would be great if we had the ability to pass these sort of questions on to a Nissan or even ex-Nissan auto engineer who worked on the GT-R or Z car projects to see what they really thought of the HICAS and what test results they got from it - you can be sure it was REALLY well researched and tested before the expense was spared for it so it must of had some major benefits :bowdown1: .


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

I just have a stupid question:

There is a curve, you go inside with the maximal possible speed,you get a perfect apex, then accelerate the more earlier inside that curve, with the same tires and same power delivery, would the car with Hicas allow that same car to have physicly better grip to be quicker then any other non Hicas car out of that curve (even with any corrections made by the driver)?

How's the Z-tune, does the , Hicas, Attesa not allow higher speeds in curves (considering any weather situations) then any other rear or full time/variable 4X4 car?


----------



## skyline69_uk (Jan 6, 2005)

gtrlux said:


> I just have a stupid question:
> 
> There is a curve, you go inside with the maximal possible speed,you get a perfect apex, then accelerate the more earlier inside that curve, with the same tires and same power delivery, would the car with Hicas allow that same car to have physicly better grip to be quicker then any other non Hicas car out of that curve (even with any corrections made by the driver)?
> 
> How's the Z-tune, does the , Hicas, Attesa not allow higher speeds in curves (considering any weather situations) then any other rear or full time/variable 4X4 car?


That's a damn good question!

S-HICAS was designed to turn opposite to the front wheels first of all to limit understeer at mid speeds, not high or low speed, high speed it turned same direction as front wheels and then steer in same direction as the front wheels to limit slip angle in the corner so in theory you should be able to carry a tiny bit more speed as too much slip angle is what eventually ends up making the tyres break traction.

Here's a snippet of another racing site about it...
"Although Super HICAS makes the car faster in a slalom and quicker in some types of turns, it imparts a weird non-linear feel to the car at times. Sometimes the HICAS input to the rear wheels makes the car feel like it's about to spin, causing the driver to counter steer when it really isn't necessary."

In any tests and stuff I have read about it on Z cars etc it does work and allows faster cornering speeds but it's just that the feeling is not something everyone likes especially pro-drivers who get fooled by it and tend to try and counter-steer when not necessary as stated above!


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

skyline69_uk said:


> In any tests and stuff I have read about it on Z cars etc it does work and allows faster cornering speeds but it's just that the feeling is not something everyone likes especially pro-drivers who get fooled by it and tend to try and counter-steer when not necessary as stated above!


Heared the same stuff . . . more then that, I talked to some Nissan dealers in Japan , who sold the GTRs since ever, and there for also needed to explain to the customers the whole funtion of the diffrent systhems of that super car. There were even persons from Nissan send to the garages, to explain the V-SpecII cars handling proprieties!
It seemed that Nissan wanted to not only revolutionize the car technologie , but also give birth to a new race physic . . . . one told me: if you understand how to master a VspecII GTR, it will give you wings on the road!!:bawling: 
Damn the japanese are freaks , but not silly:bowdown1:


----------



## RIPPMODS (Apr 11, 2006)

skyline69_uk said:


> Here's a snippet of another racing site about it...
> "Although Super HICAS makes the car faster in a slalom and quicker in some types of turns, it imparts a weird non-linear feel to the car at times. Sometimes the HICAS input to the rear wheels makes the car feel like it's about to spin, causing the driver to counter steer when it really isn't necessary."


Like anything else though it takes getting used to, once you've learned it's limits and actions you should be able to drive thruogh it... like learning to drive a powerful 911 turbo... you don't drive it like 944 turbo... 

this thread has a lot of info and has been brought back a few times.... what about drag strip launches? Does the HICAS offer a pro or con in that area? 

I have a street driven car looking for high 10's and low 11sec passes should I look into removing this?


----------



## turboshed (May 5, 2006)

Im not good enough to know if/how removing the hicas will affect the handling of the car, but i am happy like how the car handles now so it will most probably stay


----------



## 323ian (Jun 26, 2006)

I want to remove my Hicas now from my R33 GTR after felling it get very twitchy on a trackday recently.
I am going to look for a locking bar which reaches from one hub to the other hub and bolts in the middle as well so i can do away with all the ball joints etc.

Also how do i stop the 4WS light coming on when i disconnect the plugs at the rear steering rack?

It dont beleive it will save much weight as the R33 system is electric but it will just make the car feel better to drive.


----------



## Strider (Jan 7, 2007)

I don't have a GT-R but my HR31 has HICAS and many times I have felt it pull my car around a corner, lets just say I couldn't have taken a huge circular off ramp at 90kmph in an R31 skyline without HICAS.

Its especially noticeable when I take a corner too late trying to step the rear end out, the combo of the LSD and the HICAS pulls the rear end around.


----------



## DAN00H (Jul 14, 2004)

on the R32 GTR removing the whole HICAS setup seaves more than 5kg, the rear bar alone is 5.5kg, on my GTR I removed the back of the powersteering pump (while fitting HKS GT2530 turbos) there is a shaft that has a thick heavy wheel into which the impeller blades rest, binned all that. then removed all the pipes running from the P/S pump to the hicas pump, removed the hicas pump and fluid cooler pipe at the front This has the added benefit of providing unbeliveable access to the OIL FILTER!!!!, then removed the old petrol feed lines and used the much larger hicas lines for the new fuel lines. there is also a heavy splitter block at the rear of the car that is related to the hicas... bin this too. Oh, and if you have forgotten - then there is the HICAS ECU under the parcel shelf in the boot!!!!

Yep - you guessed it, this is MUCH more than a 5kg weight saving  IMO, I saved 25+kg.... Worth it? you bet 

in terms of handling, get rid of the hicas, my friend had a GTR WITH hicas and testing against mine showed it wasn't useful above parking/ slow town speeds 

To stop the hicas light coming on, remove the bulb from the dash


----------



## Luckham (Nov 10, 2005)

DAN00H said:


> on the R32 GTR removing the whole HICAS setup seaves more than 5kg, the rear bar alone is 5.5kg, on my GTR I removed the back of the powersteering pump (while fitting HKS GT2530 turbos) there is a shaft that has a thick heavy wheel into which the impeller blades rest, binned all that. then removed all the pipes running from the P/S pump to the hicas pump, removed the hicas pump and fluid cooler pipe at the front This has the added benefit of providing unbeliveable access to the OIL FILTER!!!!, then removed the old petrol feed lines and used the much larger hicas lines for the new fuel lines. there is also a heavy splitter block at the rear of the car that is related to the hicas... bin this too. Oh, and if you have forgotten - then there is the HICAS ECU under the parcel shelf in the boot!!!!
> 
> Yep - you guessed it, this is MUCH more than a 5kg weight saving  IMO, I saved 25+kg.... Worth it? you bet
> 
> ...


Excellently put Dan.

But I am still going to leave mine on, until it breaks..


----------



## paul cawson (Jul 3, 2003)

gtrlux said:


> I just have a stupid question:
> 
> There is a curve, you go inside with the maximal possible speed,you get a perfect apex, then accelerate the more earlier inside that curve, with the same tires and same power delivery, would the car with Hicas allow that same car to have physicly better grip to be quicker then any other non Hicas car out of that curve (even with any corrections made by the driver)?
> 
> How's the Z-tune, does the , Hicas, Attesa not allow higher speeds in curves (considering any weather situations) then any other rear or full time/variable 4X4 car?


If the wheel size is changed ie from 16inch to 17inch the slip angle is altered which will mean the car will not corner as Nissan intended. Its best to lock Hicas in this case.


----------



## moz (Mar 22, 2005)

paul cawson said:


> If the wheel size is changed ie from 16inch to 17inch the slip angle is altered which will mean the car will not corner as Nissan intended. Its best to lock Hicas in this case.


Is this true? Is there any difference in the HICAS setup between the V-Specs and the standard 32 as they came with 17" wheels? Is the rack somehow different? Can this be negated if you use the same rolling radius as the stock tyres?


----------



## paul cawson (Jul 3, 2003)

A good link Don Palmer's Driving Handbook I would have thought the ECU would have been re calibrated for different wheel/tyre sizes from new. You need the same tyre wall size/flex the rolling radius will not help


----------



## moz (Mar 22, 2005)

Ok, got me interested now. I know nothing about this kind of issue, but it's always nice to learn. Good link BTW, I understand the principles behind HICAS a little more now. Hope this isn't too off the main topic.

Anyway, does this mean than any change in tyres will also cause the HICAS to act differently, as they will not have the same flex properties as the originals? Tyre technology has moved on a lot since then.


----------



## paul cawson (Jul 3, 2003)

One of two things may happen the first is you get more under steer than Nissan intended which is not too bad. But if on the corner the weight of the car creates the maximum slip angle on the rear tyres only for the HICAS to turn in more and break the grip thats not so good.


----------



## 323ian (Jun 26, 2006)

Without starting another hicas thread i would like to know how can i get the warning light turned off on my dash if i go and buy a locking bar kit for my hicas?
I know the tomie one has a sensor and it turns the light off but i would prefer the locking bar to get rid of the rack.
I dont fancy taking the dash out to remove the bulb either.
Any ideas please?


----------



## 323ian (Jun 26, 2006)

Anyone?
Dont want another hicas thread on here!!


----------



## reefyman (Aug 15, 2004)

hi
have a look through the hicas threads again im sure i remember someone talking about wiring in a couple of resistors to eliminate the light on the dash.ive just done mine with the tomei kit and the box of tricks is not very big so i suspect theres not a lot inside.
cheers simon


----------



## EliteGTR (Aug 29, 2006)

323ian said:


> Without starting another hicas thread i would like to know how can i get the warning light turned off on my dash if i go and buy a locking bar kit for my hicas?
> I know the tomie one has a sensor and it turns the light off but i would prefer the locking bar to get rid of the rack.
> I dont fancy taking the dash out to remove the bulb either.
> Any ideas please?


why not do both? elitmate hicas and turns off light.


----------



## 323ian (Jun 26, 2006)

Thanks Simon,
I may just go for the Tomie kit to be safe i suppose, did you get it from nengun?
How do those shims stop the rack moving?

Elite-what did you mean do both?


----------



## reefyman (Aug 15, 2004)

hi ian
no got mine from rhd japan i have found them to be quicker on delivery about 2 weeks.the shims fit either side of the rack,you need to loosen off the inner ball joints first then slot in the shims and tighten the ball joints back up,quite easy to do however the nearside one is a little tricky to get to.the wiring ive worked out myself and ive written down the wire colours as the 33 is different to the 32(theres a post on here somewhere on how to do the 32).
cheers simon


----------



## 323ian (Jun 26, 2006)

Thanks Simon.
How much you pay for it from them?
Would you be able to guide me on the wiring?
I take it the instructions are in japanese?!


----------



## reefyman (Aug 15, 2004)

yep japanese instructions but the pictures were easy enough to follow and through a combination of the pics and the r32 wiring i was able to work it out.not sure on price as i bought a few things think it was about £60.any probs ill let you know how i did it.have a look here

https://www.rhdjapan.com/index.php

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/61336-tomei-hicas-lock.html?highlight=tomei+hicas+lock


----------



## 323ian (Jun 26, 2006)

Thanks very much Simon.
I will be in touch soon.
Did you have to get the wheels aligned after fitment?


----------



## reefyman (Aug 15, 2004)

yes had the rear toe(tracking)set up afterwards as it will be out after fitting the shims.i fitted adjustable rear upper arms at the time and i had the camber set at the same time.
cheers simon


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

skyline69_uk said:


> It would be great if we had the ability to pass these sort of questions on to a Nissan or even ex-Nissan auto engineer who worked on the GT-R or Z car projects to see what they really thought of the HICAS and what test results they got from it - you can be sure it was REALLY well researched and tested before the expense was spared for it so it must of had some major benefits :bowdown1: .


i'd rather trust my backside


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

RIPPMODS said:


> Like anything else though it takes getting used to, once you've learned it's limits and actions you should be able to drive thruogh it... like learning to drive a powerful 911 turbo... you don't drive it like 944 turbo...
> 
> the problem is that it reduces smoothness and adds unpredictability.
> hicas drove me mental and ripping it out was the first (and best) mod i ever made to my car
> ...


----------



## sonicbooom2002 (Jan 16, 2007)

*lock out bar*

hi folks im a newbie,,,,i bought a nice r33 gts-t about a month ago,,,,,i dont feel the hicas i working how it should,so i bought a lock out bar(new)off ebay for £70,i intended fitting it this week,,it came last thursday,just the bar and now fitting with it,i emailed the chap and he said it doesnt need any bolts with it,just use whats on the car already,,,,,IS THIS TRUE,cos i dont want to get the car up in the air,and start taking bits off,if i need additional bolts etc.................please help me somebody if you can


----------



## Wanabee Kiwi (Mar 31, 2007)

i blocked off the HICAS on mine. there are a couple of tight roundabouts on my route to work and HICAS gets confused and the car gets quite sketchy through there. Much prefer the general handling without it


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

sonicbooom2002 said:


> hi folks im a newbie,,,,i bought a nice r33 gts-t about a month ago,,,,,i dont feel the hicas i working how it should,so i bought a lock out bar(new)off ebay for £70,i intended fitting it this week,,it came last thursday,just the bar and now fitting with it,i emailed the chap and he said it doesnt need any bolts with it,just use whats on the car already,,,,,IS THIS TRUE,cos i dont want to get the car up in the air,and start taking bits off,if i need additional bolts etc.................please help me somebody if you can


you have pm


----------



## Fin-GTR (Oct 22, 2004)

Hicas bar threads, M14x1.25 or M14x1.5mm?


----------



## sleepyfox (Jul 9, 2005)

gtrlux said:


> It seemed that Nissan wanted to not only revolutionize the car technologie , but also give birth to a new race physic


Argument: Nissan made HICAS and spent money putting it on their cars, so surely it must be beneficial and not just some marketing USP

Counter-argument: My butt tells me I'm faster with HICAS locked out than with it working.

Counter-counter-argument: That's just because you haven't learnt to drive 'through' it, once you learn the new technique you'll actually be faster.

Seems to me that the way to settle this one is to look at race teams. How many race cars (of any type) use some form of computer controlled rear wheel steering? Actually did the original R32 GT-R race cars use HICAS or was it locked out?

QED


----------



## donk_316 (Jul 14, 2006)

This is incorrect thinking to "look at race teams"

Why would their drivers "learn" to drive a new system when they have spent years being a 2 wheel steering driver? thats why it isnt on race cars.

If a "race car driver" learns from day one with a HICAS system, then obviously that car will be better handling... its simple physics there.


----------



## NISFAN (Oct 11, 2003)

Donk, you don't give racing drivers much credit do you? You make them sound like some monkeys that can't be trained. 
If Hicas was faster they would use it. Fact is they don't.

RWS belongs on ridiculous cars like Monster Trucks, so unless you've got really big wheels on your Skyline, bin the Hicas. lol


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

if it was a gimick nissan would never had fitted it !!!

9 years of track use and I find it fab !!!


----------



## Major_Sarcasm (Jul 28, 2004)

So, after nine pages of opinions, arguments and discussion, the common theme is that no-one can agree on it!

I think I'll leave mine in place until it breaks. _Then_ I'll think about binning it.


----------



## Mr.Mw (Feb 18, 2007)

Major_Sarcasm said:


> So, after nine pages of opinions, arguments and discussion, the common theme is that no-one can agree on it!
> 
> I think I'll leave mine in place until it breaks. _Then_ I'll think about binning it.


Yep. 

When I got my GTR33 inspection mentioned slight play in rear steering rack. Advice was - nothing to worry about yet but if it gets worse just lock it out... Especially as replacement rack a few £K!

So I'll sit on the fence and watch the discussion for a while yet. 

Mike


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

my R33 GTR V-Spec car came without it. i.e already with lock out bar. as far as i am concerned the car handles great....
but the best mod i have bought for the car is the troque controller. you can pretty much decide how you want the car to handle. ie 4 wheel drive in the we (10). and a little tail out in the dry (1), NEAR maximum attack grip on a track. (7-8).. lovely!!!!


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Keep it on there, Nissan obviously put it on there for a very very good reason, na dNO it dosent F'up the handling or speed on a circuit !


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

donk_316 said:


> This is incorrect thinking to "look at race teams"
> 
> Why would their drivers "learn" to drive a new system when they have spent years being a 2 wheel steering driver? thats why it isnt on race cars.
> 
> If a "race car driver" learns from day one with a HICAS system, then obviously that car will be better handling... its simple physics there.


that's one of the funnier things i've read on the forum
no offense donk
but with logic like that you might want to revisit some of your major life decisions?

i'm sure you were just having a bad day...


----------



## Chieflongshin (Jul 7, 2007)

Ok - I'm still in the HICAS fascination stage. Its fitted to my GTST. My question goes as follows. 

I know the HICAS only cuts in at certain speeds but what happens when you force the back end out. 
I know a lot of people remove to drift the car. 

Let me give you an example. Big wide open space and you point steering wheel to right and apply heavy throttle. Back end of the car steps out, now as your wheels are spinning even quicker at the back does the HICAS then think that you are turning a corner and apply lock in the same direction at the rear making your car spin even more or would it countersteer making you crab??

Cant get my head round this...

Cheers.


----------



## Butuz (Jan 9, 2005)

Get rid of it! Its heavy and poopy and makes the car feel like all your subframe bearings are completeley worn out!

Butuz


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Well I'm getting Midori lock-out arms VERY soon. All suspension links on my R32 are adjustable and rose jointed apart from the front and rear bottom arms and the HICAS is a variable which I personally would like to remove.
Question is I would like to remove the piping and any now obsolete components.
Can anyone tell me what else can be removed (obviously the piping) from the car once the rear rack is gone??


TT


----------



## Adey (May 14, 2007)

Steve said:


> if it was a gimick nissan would never had fitted it !!!
> 
> 9 years of track use and I find it fab !!!


Well said.. also, most people cant drive at the cars limits, so I dont think removing the HICAS will be any benefit apart from weight savings.


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Went for my yearly service at Abbey yestaday ,turned out my Hicas was buggerd (got play in one side) so it was removed .I now have a fixed rear drag rod ,cant say I would have had it removed if it was not broken but the car seems ok .I managed a bit of spirted driving around a roundabout and it felt differant ,not like the car was trying to over correct itself as before ,I'm quite happy with it as it is now, as with the slight play it wold not have been performing as it should .In my veiw I would have left alone if it was not broken ,I dont have it now but I dont miss it .


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

tarmac terror said:


> Question is I would like to remove the piping and any now obsolete components.
> Can anyone tell me what else can be removed (obviously the piping) from the car once the rear rack is gone??
> 
> 
> TT


rod advised me to leave the pipework in as it makes a good fuel line when you go for BIG power

apparently there is a heavy solenoid at the front of the car that can be got rid of


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

But does playing heavy Bass effect the cars characteristics or is that just codswallop??????


----------



## Omar-s (Mar 14, 2006)

I havent read throgh all the posts so forgive me if its already been said but surly all our cars hicas system ant working as nissan intended? it runs in kph in japan and then we go convert it to mph when it comes over here. so therefore when we convert all our cars to mph surly the hicas is working 1.6 times up the speed range than nissan designed? so in theory non of our cars hicas systems are working correctly. If we wanted the hicas to run as nissan intended then would the correct way to convert our cars to mph not be to delimit the car then change the dial faces on the speedo rather than just fit those things on the gearbox like i think most do? Hope that makes sense lol. and dont kill me just a theory lol.


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Omar-s said:


> I havent read throgh all the posts so forgive me if its already been said but surly all our cars hicas system ant working as nissan intended? it runs in kph in japan and then we go convert it to mph when it comes over here. so therefore when we convert all our cars to mph surly the hicas is working 1.6 times up the speed range than nissan designed? so in theory non of our cars hicas systems are working correctly. If we wanted the hicas to run as nissan intended then would the correct way to convert our cars to mph not be to delimit the car then change the dial faces on the speedo rather than just fit those things on the gearbox like i think most do? Hope that makes sense lol. and dont kill me just a theory lol.


I believe a lot of folks have the same theory. Having now removed EVERYTHING HICAS related (apart from its ECU) I feel the car handles much better and more predictably. Gettig all the gubbins off was easy and now theres a slim chance I can now actually GET to the oil filter :chuckle: . 
I used the Midori arms which are similar to the Cusco Drag Rods ad while robust weigh next to nothing even when compared to a lockout bar.

All-in-all VERY happy with the HICAS removed.

TT


----------



## Gibbsy (Jun 19, 2007)

*Hicas removed?*

When i brought my car it had the Hicas stilll fitted and was still reading kmh and was still limited but what i found was when you tried to take a series of corners at speed ie 100mph you was always having to fight the Hicas correction if trtaction already lost so you was always relying on the 4wd to pull it out and you couldn't predict the rear steer so it felt really nervous.

Had the Hicas replaced by Julian at Garage-D and all the geometry re-set and converter done and limiter removed and found that you can predict the car 100% even at very high speeds, it's also much easier to correct when it doe's go wrong and it doesn't seem to wiggle the fwd gauge on the dash as much as it used to.

I took my car to the "Ring" and it was unbeleivable round there considering it was my 1st time with road tyre's and no cage (and a slight problem with brake fade as well) did a 9m 03sec and have only done 10 laps!

Next time cage and 888's and much better brake fluid should all be good!

I wouldn't go back to the Hicas!:thumbsup: 

Gibbsy


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

rip it out- best mod i ever did!


----------



## Mr.Mw (Feb 18, 2007)

pupsi said:


> But does playing heavy Bass effect the cars characteristics or is that just codswallop??????


Hi Pupsi

Reckon this is pretty good analysis -

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/146047-post57.html

Hope it helps (there is more on the same thread).

Mike


----------



## Light-R (Apr 23, 2007)

hey everybody.
i make use of this thread to ask for your kind help.
i'm buying a gt-r imported this month.

tha car has a nismo LSD and an aftermaket airbagless wheel.
i believe these are the only one need mentioning.
i dont know if the car has the hicas hardware installed or not, but the hicas light doesnt go out when starting the car.

i wanted to know if anyone would be so kind if:

1-do you believe that by having the hicas light on, that there will be any problems, or just it is not working and so, so much the better.

2-do you believe there is a small chance that the hicas was removed, because the car has a fairly big spec.

3-do you believe that the light remains on because of the steering wheel or because of the aftermarket LSD.

thanks a lot to anyone that could help


----------



## Light-R (Apr 23, 2007)

sorry guys.
forgot to say that, when in the boat the battery went dead. when it arrived it was jumpstarted and then a new battery was fitted. might enlighten further who may come in help


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

perhaps the car was pushed with the battery disconnected?

i have an OS lsd and it doesn't make the hicas light come on
(i've also removed the hicas)


----------



## Light-R (Apr 23, 2007)

maybe it was. i will try to check that.
if it was, is there any way to reset that or maye solve the issue?


----------



## SillyFastGTR32 (Feb 26, 2008)

This Thread has been amazing, and MOST imformative!! its been going on an incredibly for over 3 years!! heheh i would like to thank everyone who has posted and esp Tim B for the pics! 
There is sooo much info in these pages
Thankyou Everyone 

(heheh yeah the 'noob' discovered the 'search button' PMSL lol!)


----------



## seango55 (Nov 15, 2007)

I had It taken off my R33 and it has made a big(good) difference. It was knackered anyway and to bin it was a lot cheaper!


----------



## roadie (Feb 6, 2006)

I'm in the process of pulling my hicas. I am also attempting to make a list and weigh everything I remove so I finally know how much weight it saves. Are there any pieces hiding that I might miss ?? I want to remove all the hoses, solenoids, ecu etc......


----------



## Barros777 (Dec 8, 2007)

i read all replies on this thread, but i still have a question.

I do same autobahn pulls once in the wile, and i woul like to know if i take the hicas off would make the car a less "nervous", on lane change at hi speeds??


----------



## frostmotorsport (Aug 10, 2007)

hmm. interesting. was planning to remove the hicas, but after reading this I'm now unsure. Other than Gavman's dominance in suggesting everyone get rid of it from their car (!!) - the only time I've noticed the hicas has been in a corner, going fairly hard, and the car sort of 'jinks' into the corner. other than that, I've not noticed it which means it must be doing it's job.

prob is my car needs new tires so hard to say if the 'jinking' is loss of traction or the hicas....

besides, I would rather put the cusco solution in than a bar to replace the rack, which is a somewhat expensive 'solution' - so putting up with it is cheaper than removing it!!!!!!!!


----------



## roadie (Feb 6, 2006)

Finished mine a few weeks ago and have no regrets. Dropped 35lbs in the process. Quite an easy job. Just follow all the lines back to front, pulling as you go.
The rear of the car feels much more "grounded". No more unpredictability.


----------



## Supergoji (Apr 14, 2007)

My buddy has a TT Z32 that i drive occasionlly and i hate the hicas. the rear end steps out so much it's a pain to drive it sometimes.

My na Z32 has soo much better feel to it, but it also has Rock hard suspension and is 120kgs lighter.


----------



## beaumackenzie (Jan 21, 2008)

i pulled mine yesterday, every thing right back to the power steer pump and looped the secondary output on the power steer pump through a oil cooler and back to the tank, 

i made my own lock bar(handy with a welder) and took it for a wheel alinement, after that i went and found some nice sweeping corners i could take at 80 to 160 kph and holy sh*t, it is unreal it just sits on the road and stays there, its now so much better, and feel more confident strapping it around corners,


----------



## RavenHeart (Feb 12, 2006)

Are there any R33 models that DON'T have HICAS as standard, such as N/A's for example? What sort of power would be "safe" without HICAS? How much effort and cost to fit HICAS?


----------



## EL MAMITO USMC (Dec 6, 2007)

you cant drift with the hicas!!!!!!!!


----------



## tomek (Apr 4, 2008)

I need to get my ass into gear and remove mine.. 

I found the ass very figgety under heavy breaking... Can also feel it when going 120+ (km/h) round sweepers... you can feel the ass end straighten out after the front is alligned.. Bit of a weird sensation I could do with out.


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Bwahahaha ......

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/30065-hicas-removal.html

Is there an echo in here? 
Hicas = 2nd thing removed and biffed in bin.
I made about 30 cromoly racks like 5 years ago and sold the lot to people who wanted to remove hicas on 32's.
One thing worth considering , is leaving the lines in place for fuel lines.
I didnt but of know of a few instances where we went ...oh the hicas lines would have been cool to use, pity we thru them out.
lol


----------



## montzz32gtr (May 26, 2007)

hi guys , my hicas light has started to come on after a while of driving so i think im gona whip it all off and will let you know what i think


----------



## Hacker (Dec 21, 2006)

My rear steering rack has too much play so I am having the cusco kit fitted.

Cheeper than 5K to replace the steering rack.

I havent got much choice:bawling:

I hope I don't notice the difference, unless it feels better.
:nervous::nervous::nervous::nervous::nervous:


----------



## Charge99 (Sep 11, 2008)

Read in a magazine (I think it was Focus) that whilst 4WS helps stability/handling, it's quicker on track without


----------



## gavoh (Apr 3, 2008)

*HICAS Gone*

Put a HICAS lock bar on my R33 GTR and OMG how much better does the car feel without it. When booting it down twisty country lanes etc the back end always felt weird, the back end felt dead and not responsive. Now it feels like firm and does what i want it to do etc. 

So if you got HICAS take it off you won't regret it.


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

Hacker said:


> My rear steering rack has too much play so I am having the cusco kit fitted.
> 
> Cheeper than 5K to replace the steering rack...


I was in the same situation. I liked hicas, even fitted UK clocks so I was sure it was getting the correct speed signal etc. (made a diference compared to the rubbish mph converter I had before).

But, now I don't have hicas I'm loving it. Feels much more 'natural' handling, if that makes sense.

Rip it out!


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

Hicas kicked in suddenly tonight on a dry smooth road, could only be described as it felt like a wheel was coming off, was sitting at about 40 when it first happened...then happened about a mile up the road, will definately remove it if it happens again,


----------



## seagull (Jan 15, 2007)

can you make the atessa permanent 4x4 ?
and how would the hicas respont to that ?

for a r34 gtr v-spec


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

You can get a controller, but think it might be just to pretty much switch off the fronts completety. Got one on my car but it's switched off and tucked under the centre console


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

Was looking at the driftworks removal kit. Looks nice £195 inc vat

Driftworks Total HICAS Eliminator

When it did what it did yesterday I nearly crashed..was in close formation traffic and the back decided to change lanes...not good


----------



## TheD (Aug 25, 2008)

I have just bought this kit 



cleethorpes said:


> Was looking at the driftworks removal kit. Looks nice £195 inc vat
> 
> Driftworks Total HICAS Eliminator
> 
> When it did what it did yesterday I nearly crashed..was in close formation traffic and the back decided to change lanes...not good


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

ive never realy noticed any thing bad with the hicas , the speed it changes direction is quite amazing and im even using the manual speed converter to mph which people say effects the hicas , would i realy feel such a greater feel in grip/stability in the corners if i removed it ? honestly ?


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

I'd say it feels much better; with hicas I wasn't ever sure if the back was slipping or not.

Now I know, and can drive accordingly.


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

been out today, no problems... I don't like the way if feels, to wobbly for my liking


----------



## kneesparks (Jul 1, 2007)

Need to take mine off think its a bit shot, when i power round a bend the back end sort of clicks and you can feel the back end turn more so then you turn out to compensate its doing my head in now :runaway: Dont like it, just orderd HICAS Locking bar, cant wait to put it on:chuckle:


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

ru' said:


> I'd say it feels much better; with hicas I wasn't ever sure if the back was slipping or not.
> 
> Now I know, and can drive accordingly.


maybe next year some time if i ever get to meet up with one of the events maybe some one would let have a go with theres with out the hicas as just feels hard to believe such a difference as ive never had issues with mine , no wobble or any thing , only issue is just with the rear end being bit tail happy but i have a skylabs tsc waiting to go on to help that in the corners.


----------



## evermortal (Jan 24, 2008)

I got fed up with the power steering tripping out and the HICAS light coming on,on my r33 i deactivated the whole lot ecu as well and bypassed the solenoid


----------



## TheD (Aug 25, 2008)

jaycabs said:


> maybe next year some time if i ever get to meet up with one of the events maybe some one would let have a go with theres with out the hicas as just feels hard to believe such a difference as ive never had issues with mine , no wobble or any thing , only issue is just with the rear end being bit tail happy but i have a skylabs tsc waiting to go on to help that in the corners.


Well, I still have to appear at a meet and when I do I will have fitted the HICAS, total eliminator kit from Driftworks so perhaps we could take mine out. Mines like driving in a spinning tea cup at the moment.


----------



## jonnyboyz (Dec 9, 2005)

*twitchin..*

Heres my story, after completing basic power mods with a trust downpipe upgrade, (fuel, decat etc completed prior). I had no issues with the fitting of the downpipes, old 'standard pipes' came off with ease..

Upon taking the car out for a run, close to the redline in 3rd gear, new downpipes making a lovely growl, the back end has a large twitch as i depressed the clutch and went for 4th gear..

Gees felt like a wheel was gonna come off, slowed down, accelerated again in 3rd and sure enough same thing happened..

Now the car has been as steady as a rock prior to fitting the downpipes, and without doubt past 5000rpm there is a noticeable change in noise with the trust pipes on..

I've searched and read threads on Hicas and read how stereo bass can affect things but stereo was off! I will do a battery reset with front wheels pointing straight ahead, just to see if that helps.

But if it doesn't I guess the only option is too remove the downpipes and put the standard ones back on (I doubt it lol), or remove the Hicas altogether...

Any thoughts peeps..opcorn:

The only thought I have is that as the pipes pass near to the transmission tunnel that it's resonating more so close to the G - sensor upsetting the hicas??

cheers Jon


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

the wheel coming off feeling has happened a couple of times to mine,


----------



## rasonline (Mar 24, 2005)

man.. will this thread never die?


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

where in south east africa? Family have a place in Kynsna

bit off topic perhaps....


----------



## zombie (Jan 3, 2009)

im definately thinking about ordering the driftworks hicas lock out kit 
just find hicas to unpredictable and dont like anything that stops my back end coming out when i WANT IT TO 

so its gotta go 

plus my hicas light keeps coming on and i get heavy steering... so i figure it cant fail if its not there


----------



## TheD (Aug 25, 2008)

zombie said:


> im definately thinking about ordering the driftworks hicas lock out kit
> just find hicas to unpredictable and dont like anything that stops my back end coming out when i WANT IT TO
> 
> so its gotta go
> ...


I'll let you know how I get on when mine arrives hopefully this week (i ordered it before Xmas).

I don't think this thread will ever die mwaahaahaaahaa :chuckle:

Seriously though. Will probably post a guide as I go. Should be fairly straight forward on the R33 as it's electric.


----------



## jonnyboyz (Dec 9, 2005)

TheD said:


> I'll let you know how I get on when mine arrives hopefully this week (i ordered it before Xmas).
> 
> I don't think this thread will ever die mwaahaahaaahaa :chuckle:
> 
> Seriously though. Will probably post a guide as I go. Should be fairly straight forward on the R33 as it's electric.


Cool, look forward to reading your thoughts on the kit..:thumbsup:

cheers Jon


----------



## zombie (Jan 3, 2009)

TheD said:


> I'll let you know how I get on when mine arrives hopefully this week (i ordered it before Xmas).
> 
> I don't think this thread will ever die mwaahaahaaahaa :chuckle:
> 
> Seriously though. Will probably post a guide as I go. Should be fairly straight forward on the R33 as it's electric.




cheers man 

will be good to see 
especially after i believe that it was hicas that nearly killed me in a highspeed crash going over ice this week


----------



## kneesparks (Jul 1, 2007)

What tracking settings do you need on the rear when you put the HICAS locking bar on? I toe in at all? I need to get the 4wheel alignment sorted.


----------



## TheD (Aug 25, 2008)

hi people. I have been mega lazy since fitting the driftworks HICAS eliminator kit so I should really write a guide etc.

As far as how the kit performs. It's great! I feel it has changed the handling of the car as follows. It should be noted that at this point I have to sort the ride height and front camber out on my car as I do not have adjustable upper arms yet.

The turning circle of the car has decreased and pulling out of junctions takes a little more forward planning at times. 

While accelerating hard, the car goes exactly straight in the direction I point it. Before there would be a certain amount of 'wander' which I feel was either due to tiny amounts of play / flex in the thin control arms on the HICAS unit and the ball joints AND/OR the unit making small adjustments.

When heading into a tight corner under heavy breaking, I did encounter large amounts of under steer. Now I rather fancy that this is emphasized by my current geo setup on the front not being the best it can be, but do feel that some of it may be due to no turn in aid from the HICAS if it does indeed behave that way.

The car certainly now has much more of a sting in the tail than it had before :nervous:

There was a point you could reach and the HICAS would reward you by keeping the car together and enable you to go about your journey feeling rather smug. 

Now however, without that safety blanket there - you are 100% responsible for what that back end is doing and if you put it out, it's only you who will be pulling it back in! 

The car being quite a heavy weight will easily achieve a massive angle of oversteer without the HICAS unit, so the level of opposite lock needed to bring it back is, again, rather a lot so you better be on the ball as it comes back because all that weight will keep right on going past your correction point into oversteer in the other direction with all that momentum!

Therefore, for the uninitiated and inexperienced this could be a problem, at least to begin with because the dynamics of the car have changed quite a bit. Do not misunderstand me, the car is much more focused and precise, but controlling the business end, you have been promoted from middle management to director. Due to the state of our roads in Britain, a spirited drive is certainly a little more hard work. As it has moved the car further forward to a purposeful track car, it's moved it a little further away from a forgiving road car so becareful of those roads you are used to battling down.

However, :thumbsup: while it's reduced the prospects of hooligan like behavior on the road, as far as on track, I would imagine (and will be finding out at Brands Hatch) the car will be much more focused and accurate. I certainly found around Snetterton, I was having to make minor corrections upon entry, apex and exit of corners which I believe were perhaps down to the HICAS system.

As far as cruising is concerned, you'll notice little difference. The chances are you are running 18's or 19's and already get pulled around by the sections of the road worn by the trucks and heavy traffic. I have found that this is a little more noticeable on my standard 17's. I have found also that over taking and switching lanes is far more accurate. You can nip out and in a lot faster.

So overall, removing the HICAS system has honed the car greatly and altered the dynamics of the car in the upper range of its handling characteristics a great deal which means I have alot of learning to do, but this is a good thing. The car is now harder to drive but more precise.

Hope this has been helpful to people. I will be writing a thread on fitting the kit at some point but for now, PM if you have any questions.

J. :thumbsup:


----------



## cogtr (Feb 17, 2009)

this is one of the first things im doing, its not the same thing but i second gen rx7 with their weird sort rear steer which i absolutely hated, and it was like 2 degrees of toe, so i would imagine the hicas is probabaly worse than that was. also driven a 240sx with their non hydraulic hicas and it was about the ssame as the 7. annoying and weird on hard cornering,

also love the idea for removing the dash light, i will do that since im going in there anyway. doing this car right, on my fd i did the electrical tape over the airbag lights and such that were stuck on :blahblah: hahaha


----------



## MR-ROADRUNNER (Feb 19, 2007)

Truth is buy removing the hicas. Feel is better but most impotant cars are quicker buy the clock when removed.
I own an R34 GTR and all i can say is wow i have real feel now esp late braking into fast bends. And for that alone bonus. A mechanical feel is always better if you want to progress with your driving........................


----------



## Mikster (Feb 17, 2006)

Hicas is rubbish, really is the only real flaw on the GTR. Ruins the handling.


----------



## MR-ROADRUNNER (Feb 19, 2007)

And you don't realize how much better life is with out hicas it until it's gone.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

So, why do you think Nissan designed all the GTR's with Hicas then ???


----------



## MR-ROADRUNNER (Feb 19, 2007)

To answer your question In short. 
It's was to make the car more agile.

But as time has moved on and tests have proved. It feels more stable and is quicker by the clock.

Even the all early race cars had it removed.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Hmmm, I still have mine fitted and after 11 years of owning a 600bhp (atw) Nissan Skyline R33 GTR V Spec I have no complaints !!!


----------



## MR-ROADRUNNER (Feb 19, 2007)

Ever timed yourself with and without it the hicass 

. I did .

It's now removed.

Not only that the car was more stable on fast bends...

But if your happy leave it on.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Drove a mates R32 with it removed .......................so I'll keep it !!!


----------



## MR-ROADRUNNER (Feb 19, 2007)

You only drove one car with it removed. Umm! did you drive the R32 before it was removed as well then? Only ask as it may of been bad to start with.... And don't lie now.....


----------



## MR-ROADRUNNER (Feb 19, 2007)

Steve said:


> Drove a mates R32 with it removed .......................so I'll keep it !!!


You only drove one car with it removed. Umm! did you drive the R32 before it was removed as well then? Only ask as it may of just as been bad to start with.... And don't lie now.....

I await your reply...............


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

REMOVED :thumbsup:

My 32 was far better for it as well ... far better.


----------



## MR-ROADRUNNER (Feb 19, 2007)

Removed...It's the thinking mans way forward :smokin:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Maybe on a 32, but NOT on an 33 !!! (a superior car)


----------



## MR-ROADRUNNER (Feb 19, 2007)

Like i said you should time your self with it locked out. And probably find it's quicker due to being more stable . Although you may have to adjust your driving style to suit but only for the better.
At the end of the day you buy your car as a performance and i'm sure anything that's makes it quicker is a bonus.

I must admit i did my home work on the rear hicass before just locking it out .

I've owed an R32/R33 and an R34.. And driven many different set ups re-suspension etc on each model. And after each had the hicass locked out they ALL were more stable esp at high speed.

And an R34 is an even more superior still car and most lock those off as well. .


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Well, she is going in for some work so I might just be tempted to try removing it on your strong recommendation, but I do like the way the car handles (as after 11 years of ownership as my 11 year track Project car you can imagine she is a pretty well sorted very fast road car and a deadly track weapon) 

She has fully adjustable (EDFC) Tien Flex suspension and adjustable WHITELINE Heavy Duty Anti Roll Bars, Front & BackCUSCO Adjustable Upper and Lower Arms, this has improved the suspension and handling with 3degrees of negative camber.


----------



## velkku (Aug 21, 2008)

*POWER STEERING*



NigelR32 said:


> Are you sure you're not getting confused with the Attessa system. Hicas only deals with the rear wheel steering. It obtains pressure from the Double Power Steering Pump, and it's fluid is shared in the same reservoir.
> 
> Attessa controls the 4 wheel Drive. It's pressure is produced by an Electric pump bolted on top of the Rear Diff. It's Hydraulic Fluid Reservoir is in the Boot.
> 
> Regards


hi there, sorry to bother you like this but you seem to know about the thing i have been wondering. i have r32 gt-r and i have been wondering that if i remove the power steering pump from it and all the piping under the bonnet, does it effect on the working of hicas or attessa? because there is some sort of ditributor block close to battery where the pipes from the pump meet and there goes 2 pipes towards the rear of the car and i need to know what those pipes are and can i remove the distributor block and so on?


----------



## MR-ROADRUNNER (Feb 19, 2007)

I'm not sure about the R32. But i'm sure if you speak to skyline specialist like RB motorsport or Abbey motorsport they'd help.


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

mines locked out

No silly high speed lane changing 

more consistant in the bends

R


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Mine is still in ............................as I like silly high speed lane changing !!!!


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

> as I like silly high speed lane changing


the I being important as the car decides with a dodgy rear steer


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Nothing dodgy with Mr Nissan very clever design !!

So how are you and when we gonna get together ? I am busy Saturday and at Trax on Sunday


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

yes new carbon and a ticking noise to look at


----------



## layinglow (Nov 23, 2008)

*hicas*

gone and not missed.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Still there and loving it !!!


----------



## Sidious (Jul 14, 2006)

There is nothing wrong with the Super HICAS system providing it is functioning correctly and it is understood by the driver - and even so it is all about preference.

Either you choose to understand it and use it your advantage or you just ditch it and stick with 2 wheel steer like 99% of conventional "performance" cars. 

Just dont try to force your opinions as some kind of fact road runner.


----------



## dotun (Dec 4, 2008)

still got hicas but never driven a gtr without it. i have an s13 and i know they came with hicas but not sure how they felt.


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

How does Hicas assist at high speed? Appears to induce understeer which may limit mid corner and exit speed (but only if you're a good enough driver to do without stabilising understeer).

I have driven a R32 with HICAS and don't like the rear steer effect, so would get it removed.

Cheers,


----------



## TheD (Aug 25, 2008)

I have been keeping an eye on this thread. Can't believe it's still going! If you want more responsiveness and are working on the handling of your car the HICAS has to go. The tie rods aren't particularly thick and even the slightest flex can have enormous impact on the handling.

On the negative, it kills the turning circle and walking pace handling of the car once its gone. On the positive, it makes the car more responsive and accurate. 

I never really got on with the HICAS. I found that I was always fighting with it. That said and done, without it, when the car does oversteer at lower speeds, it does it fiercely!

It's the same old problem really, what you gain in one area, you loose somewhere else.


----------



## MR-ROADRUNNER (Feb 19, 2007)

The Hi cas system was put in place for the average people so they could drive to best of there abilities . Thus making driving easier. But truth be known once removed .(AND IF YOUR A DIVER) It IS quicker by the watch..... AND ALL the race cars all had it removed.


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

MR-ROADRUNNER said:


> (AND IF YOUR A DIVER) It IS quicker by the watch.....


Must try that next year in a dry suit & aqua lung then ... :chuckle:


----------



## 8ren (Apr 17, 2008)

*Rear steering.*

I have locked mine off. I am sure its probably good when you get used to it if its working properly but in my experience it rarely does. I have driven around 14 different GTR's belonging to myself and family and freinds and only 2 of them I would say had the rear steering working 100 percent. Those 2 being a 34 and a 35, leading me to think its perhaps something that needs some love and attention as the car gets older. I thought it easier to just fit a lock out bar and free up space under the bonnet (mine being a 32).


----------



## MR-ROADRUNNER (Feb 19, 2007)

SPEED MERCHANT said:


> Must try that next year in a dry suit & aqua lung then ... :chuckle:


Oppps! i did mean driver. But i like a bit of diving too. |God know's what i must of been thinking..


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

8ren said:


> I have locked mine off. I am sure its probably good when you get used to it if its working properly but in my experience it rarely does. I have driven around 14 different GTR's belonging to myself and family and freinds and only 2 of them I would say had the rear steering working 100 percent. Those 2 being a 34 and a 35, leading me to think its perhaps something that needs some love and attention as the car gets older. I thought it easier to just fit a lock out bar and free up space under the bonnet (mine being a 32).


AGREE 100% Needs some attention and maintenance after years of use i wouldn't like to remove something which was design for the car which is so special just maintain it even if it starts malfunctioning just fix it. I am really curious the people who had problems with their HICAS where people with r32 and r33 as i haven't seen many complaining with r34 how many of you with r34 have problems with it??


----------



## Hacker (Dec 21, 2006)

I have R33 and have locked off. as the HICAS had to much play.

My choice was New HICAS: £5000 or Lock off: £300

Not much option really.

I havent done any track days so cant tell the difference.


----------



## rubenv (Jun 29, 2009)

I have a r33 gtr and thinking off removing the hicas. At some speed or at 5500rpm, u feel the back off the car moving. Not hard, but u can feel it.
Does anyone have the driftworks set, or have the most people just a lock bar?

Driftworks Total HICAS Eliminator


----------



## craftymonkey (Jan 13, 2008)

ditto... my car is a r33 and i am also thinking about removing the hicas.. the back end moves about almost feels disconnected. In a straight line at speed and also wooly in corners.


----------



## Phil Ng (Dec 22, 2009)

Dont have a GTR (or car) yet but I have seen a thread of an R33 crashing due to the HICAS giving problems.(HICAS lock out bar - Skyline Owners Forum)


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

fitted driftworks eliminator to my 32 gtr and it feels much better. 

im a born and bred rwd man and this is my first ever 4x4 car and i feel much more confident driving it now


----------



## speedr33per (Apr 19, 2007)

Phil Ng said:


> Dont have a GTR (or car) yet but I have seen a thread of an R33 crashing due to the HICAS giving problems.(HICAS lock out bar - Skyline Owners Forum)


by the members own admission he never reset the hicas so it never knew when the wheel was straight which when i done the same to mine was quite scary.
now my hicas works as nissan intended and i dont see me ever getting rid of it as it really helps in the corners


----------



## gts4dirt (Dec 13, 2009)

*hicas*

does gt4 r33 even have hicus?


----------



## TheD (Aug 25, 2008)

gts4dirt said:


> does gt4 r33 even have hicus?


What's a GT4 r33?! And whatever is hicus!!! :chairshot


----------



## gts4dirt (Dec 13, 2009)

*r33 gts4*

my mistake HICAS gts4 R33 N/A and after reading every possiable thread about hicas 
thinking it was the end of the world low and behold after actually looking under the car There is no hicas
even tho i have stripped the car of guards, bonnet,doors,windows interior ready for cage and protective bar work 
hands up whos an idiot 
that would be me 
will not post crap ever again


----------



## furrywoolyhatuk (Apr 16, 2009)

Just had a thought is it possible to put it the hicas on a switch? So when your at the track you can have it off, then switch it back on for the drive home.


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

I would imaging not being an expert that the electronic HiCAS might be able to, but the hydraulic one from the R32 wouldn't.

I could be wrong ...


----------



## speedr33per (Apr 19, 2007)

furrywoolyhatuk said:


> Just had a thought is it possible to put it the hicas on a switch? So when your at the track you can have it off, then switch it back on for the drive home.


you could but then it would make your car worse as then there is nothing stopping the rear rack moving under its own wight.


----------



## ian turbo (Apr 29, 2003)

Still want to lock mine out.


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

Lock out bar ordered! I dont like the way it kicks the back end out when IT wants to, not when I want to! Also, a couple of times on the motorway at 70 with cross winds, Im sure it twitches. SCARY!!!


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Keeps you on your toes tho LOL


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

The "arse end out" on a roundabout at low speed I can sort of live with. Gets on my nerves if anything!
The motorway bit with crosswinds: not funny!
Yeh; keeps me on my toes !!!!


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Are you sure there aint anything wrong with the set up of your car ?? I have had my R33 GTR with the HICAS in for 12 years and use the car on track, I know when it's gonna kick out and love the way it feels when it's in action !


----------



## speedr33per (Apr 19, 2007)

Jimbostir said:


> The "arse end out" on a roundabout at low speed I can sort of live with. Gets on my nerves if anything!
> The motorway bit with crosswinds: not funny!
> Yeh; keeps me on my toes !!!!


at low speeds the hicas is inactive as it works at speeds over 60 so there must be something else wrong mate and i have had my hicas working as it should for 4 years now and i love it


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

Maybe something to do with the speedo converted into mph. 
Its coming off anyway! I dont want to be on a trackday with that twitching away!
Its all down to personal preference. Thats why these cars are so good. You buy an already good car, and taylor it slightly to what you like.:thumbsup:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

If i were you, i would get all checked out before thre track day to make sure all is how it is meant to be and then do the track and day and decide after. 

As i say i have kept mine in and never had a problem and I do 12 to 15 track day a year for the past 12 years in mine with the Hicas still in place !


----------



## speedr33per (Apr 19, 2007)

Steve said:


> If i were you, i would get all checked out before thre track day to make sure all is how it is meant to be and then do the track and day and decide after.
> 
> As i say i have kept mine in and never had a problem and I do 12 to 15 track day a year for the past 12 years in mine with the Hicas still in place !


ditto mate i have done several track days in britain and germanys nurburgring 3 years running and hicas has never caused a problem for me at all but i modded my speedo head itself and no convertor chip at all


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Yeah Nissan put it there for a reason and as far as I can see - a bloody good one


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

Cant agree more, probably the most of the people lock it due to the cost of a new one apart from the people who use there cars for racing, if mine start doing problems i will def replace it with a new one as it is a part of the car, but haven't seen any owner of an r34 complaining still, if you have noticed the most of the people complaining are with r32-r33 do you think the r34 had something different with the hicas?


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

R32's LOL !!! I have an R33 and no, I don't think there was anything different with the R34 set up


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

Did you put the lock-out bar on your car, then go back to Hicas?


----------



## MR-ROADRUNNER (Feb 19, 2007)

Defiantly quicker by the watch! When locked out.. 


Regardless if it feels any different.

My been off for 4 years. 

But as of today the hole lot was removed. replace with dreamworks full lock out bar.


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

I think that would be the case. I was wondering if anybody has gone from Lock-out bar to Hicas, or if once youve "locked-out" do you turn back. ???!


----------



## duka (Oct 6, 2002)

*How to check HICAS*

is there an easy or simple way to check what play you have in the HICAS?

my car seems to be vering across the road at low and high speed I'm assuming this may be cased by slack in the HICAS? car is a jdm but not sure what the kmh/mph converter is used.

any help greatly appreciated.


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

duka said:


> is there an easy or simple way to check what play you have in the HICAS?
> 
> my car seems to be vering across the road at low and high speed I'm assuming this may be cased by slack in the HICAS? car is a jdm but not sure what the kmh/mph converter is used.
> 
> any help greatly appreciated.


Check for left/right play on the rear wheels mate. I remember failing a few 300 zx s back when I was at nissan! (MOT) 
If you need one for a 33, I've got a cheap low milage one. 

Mines been locked out for 2 weeks. I've not been on a track, but I've sneaked a few really fast corners in. F**k loads of grip! It doesn't twitch either on the motorways. 
So SAME SUSPENSION set up, I'd say lock out bar for me. That's my final opinion. If you can learn to work with HICAS, it may be better for you and your set-up, but me its lock-out bar!


----------



## speedr33per (Apr 19, 2007)

Jimbostir said:


> Check for left/right play on the rear wheels mate. I remember failing a few 300 zx s back when I was at nissan! (MOT)
> If you need one for a 33, I've got a cheap low milage one.
> 
> Mines been locked out for 2 weeks. I've not been on a track, but I've sneaked a few really fast corners in. F**k loads of grip! It doesn't twitch either on the motorways.
> So SAME SUSPENSION set up, I'd say lock out bar for me. That's my final opinion. If you can learn to work with HICAS, it may be better for you and your set-up, but me its lock-out bar!


as he says i have learned to drive with my hicas and love it but to be honest it isnt for everyone in that if you cant adjust your driving style to suit then you will come a cropper unfortunately.


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

I removed the whole lot on mine and don't miss it (also a big weight saving on the 32's). Handling and cornering is now way better and much more fun 

Leo


----------



## kingsley (Aug 26, 2002)

Would I be right in thinking that I could just pull our the HICAS fuse on my R33 to disable HICAS and see what it would be like to drive with it locked out for good? If so, where is the fuse?

The other night I noticed it weaving a bit under heavyish braking from motorway speeds when I approached a roundabout, which was a bit unsettling.

Cheers,
Kingsley.


----------



## ebola (Aug 14, 2009)

... getting an R32 GTR (I hope) where the HICAS reputedly works... going to put together a simple control unit and see what I can do with it.


----------



## speedr33per (Apr 19, 2007)

kingsley said:


> Would I be right in thinking that I could just pull our the HICAS fuse on my R33 to disable HICAS and see what it would be like to drive with it locked out for good? If so, where is the fuse?
> 
> The other night I noticed it weaving a bit under heavyish braking from motorway speeds when I approached a roundabout, which was a bit unsettling.
> 
> ...


dont pull the fuse as i done it and it made for very interesting driving as there is nothing to stop the rack moving constantly and its annoying when after going round a corner your car is crabbing down the road until it settles itself.


----------



## kingsley (Aug 26, 2002)

speedr33per said:


> dont pull the fuse as i done it and it made for very interesting driving as there is nothing to stop the rack moving constantly and its annoying when after going round a corner your car is crabbing down the road until it settles itself.


Hmm OK, I won't be doing that then 

Is there an easy way of locking it out so that I could try the car without HICAS before going to the faff of fitting a permanent lockout solution?

Ian's story is somewhat, um, worrying.

Cheers,
Kingsley.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

kingsley said:


> Is there an easy way of locking it out so that I could try the car without HICAS before going to the faff of fitting a permanent lockout solution?


You're welcome to come and have a drive of mine, mate. Give me a bell.


As a road device HICAS is great when it's working. On track it sucks and any decent track driver knows it.


----------



## kingsley (Aug 26, 2002)

moleman said:


> You're welcome to come and have a drive of mine, mate. Give me a bell.


Thanks Iain I may well do that 

Cheers,
Kingsley.


----------



## rasored (Apr 5, 2009)

I see the HI-cas issue still goes on ..... If you want to drive fast on road or Track Hi-cas is best .. if you want to drift Lock it off .. if you drive normally and want to save money remove it and store . . . . if you brought the car cos it is a racing car derived for the road then keep the Hi-cas get the tracking done and thank someone it was invented - the difference on corners at speed is chalk and cheese ............................ great invention for all but drifters :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

rasored said:


> I see the HI-cas issue still goes on ..... If you want to drive fast on road or Track Hi-cas is best .. if you want to drift Lock it off .. if you drive normally and want to save money remove it and store . . . . if you brought the car cos it is a racing car derived for the road then keep the Hi-cas get the tracking done and thank someone it was invented - the difference on corners at speed is chalk and cheese ............................ great invention for all but drifters :thumbsup:


HOORAY !!! For once someone else has got it and agrees, well done my friend


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

I to am now an agree'er.. my cars got lots of mods but I think the hicas is worth keeping if it's working...the odd poo your pants random step out on the motorway is character building :nervous:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Superb Mr Cleethorpes - Superb


----------



## rasored (Apr 5, 2009)

*Hi-cas*

Ahhhhhh , more sensible drivers :thumbsup: Sensible from the latin sensibulus = to go faster


----------



## rasored (Apr 5, 2009)

cleethorpes .. mine stepped out on the m42 at 100+ on my first drive back from buying in Manchester , turned out to be track rod end and un aligned tracking - sorted this and it never happened again - untill i wanted it to ......... they are big toys and when you and the car BECOME ONE , LOL , they are fluid and smoth , get the set up wrong and they are psyco bar stuards , cheers


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

Getting my Hicas removed from my 34, really looking forward to see how it handles after the guys at Abbey have finished...
Is it really about a 50kg weight saving?? has anyone weighed it up?... sorry if this has been stated already but i'm not reading all the posts lol.


----------



## SklyaFett (Oct 18, 2005)

maybe in the 32, but its electric in 33 and 34 so not that heavy. I love hicas, thought it was great on my gts, and even better on my GTR. Very odd feeling at first but once you get used to it it really comes into it own


----------



## MR-ROADRUNNER (Feb 19, 2007)

rasored said:


> I see the HI-cas issue still goes on ..... If you want to drive fast on road or Track Hi-cas is best .. if you want to drift Lock it off .. if you drive normally and want to save money remove it and store . . . . if you brought the car cos it is a racing car derived for the road then keep the Hi-cas get the tracking done and thank someone it was invented - the difference on corners at speed is chalk and cheese ............................ great invention for all but drifters :thumbsup:


I TOTALLY DISAGREE. And any decent driver knows it.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Hmm MR Road runner 

"any decent driver" eh, gofl and a couple of bikes eh well err let me see 12 years of owning a 600bhp R33 GTR with the HICAS still in place on track and road and working correctly !!! PERFECT, hence why Mr Nissan did a hell of a lot or R&D and sold the car with it !! LOL


----------



## ebola (Aug 14, 2009)

The R32/hydraulic system (like the one I have) sucks, no discussion allowed. Which is why once it was on a skyline, nissan dropped it asap.

I can accept that the super-HICAS system can be driver preference.

But I still don't like it. Too much interference for the car... get a Mitusubishi GTO if thats what you want.


----------



## MR-ROADRUNNER (Feb 19, 2007)

quote.Hmm MR Road runner 

"any decent driver" eh, gofl and a couple of bikes eh well err let me see 12 years of owning a 600bhp R33 GTR with the HICAS still in place on track and road and working correctly !!! PERFECT, hence why Mr Nissan did a hell of a lot or R&D and sold the car with it !! LOL

Well i'm not going to get in to a hand bag war with you.
But you no nothing about me my driving/racing achievements . Not that it that would say anything. But If you think you no all about me from what cars / bikes i own. That would say a lot about you.



At the end of the day i know that most R35 owners who have sold on there cars like me! As they are what people call a drivers driver and they all say the same thing about R35's ( great car) but not a drivers car. When asked they prefer the hi cas removed on there GTR's. And if the question was asked why did i remove it.
1 Reason is that it makes the car quicker by the watch (time lappped). Just ask as did dirk. He admits him self. Oh! And it's a spelt golf .


----------



## SklyaFett (Oct 18, 2005)

Um i think there is no difference in lap times with or without hicas. Its just that on track its better off as the car is more predictable. Hicas was designed for the road not the track. In its correct useage ie. on road driveing it works great, but on a nice smooth track its not needed. 6 of 1 and half a dozen of the other really.


----------



## rasored (Apr 5, 2009)

*Hi-cas YES Hi-cas NO*



SklyaFett said:


> Um i think there is no difference in lap times with or without hicas. Its just that on track its better off as the car is more predictable. Hicas was designed for the road not the track. In its correct useage ie. on road driveing it works great, but on a nice smooth track its not needed. 6 of 1 and half a dozen of the other really.


Sklyafett ... I think this makes total sense and have to agree - nicely put with no need of bringing up others skill of driving


----------



## rasored (Apr 5, 2009)

oy oy , no need for any "decent driver" stuff ! ,you`ll be goin all homophobic on us next


----------



## rasored (Apr 5, 2009)

MR-ROADRUNNER said:


> quote.Hmm MR Road runner
> 
> "any decent driver" eh, gofl and a couple of bikes eh well err let me see 12 years of owning a 600bhp R33 GTR with the HICAS still in place on track and road and working correctly !!! PERFECT, hence why Mr Nissan did a hell of a lot or R&D and sold the car with it !! LOL
> 
> ...


Just watched the video , Max and Paddy , you`d have been faster in the camper van !! :thumbsup:


----------



## MR-ROADRUNNER (Feb 19, 2007)

rasored said:


> Just watched the video , Max and Paddy , you`d have been faster in the camper van !! :thumbsup:


HA! I was the passenger for that lap bantered lap.


----------



## rasored (Apr 5, 2009)

MR-ROADRUNNER said:


> HA! I was the passenger for that lap bantered lap.



sounded more like Roy chubby teaching his wife , but was entertaining though , nice one :thumbsup:


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

rasored said:


> Just watched the video , Max and Paddy , you`d have been faster in the camper van !! :thumbsup:





MR-ROADRUNNER said:


> HA! I was the passenger for that lap bantered lap.




Will the real Max & Paddy please stand up.................... :chuckle:


----------



## rasored (Apr 5, 2009)

Boosted said:


> Will the real Max & Paddy please stand up.................... :chuckle:


 NICE .... now tell them crazy Arab spinning drifters about the ring :runaway:


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

This thread comes on the second place of : "Pathetic threads" on this forum, after the number one idiot thread: "I don`t need Attesa on my GTR."

No body on here can drive professional enough to even talk about pro or cons of the Hicas or Attesa systhem in a full flat out professional race, with race GTRs and professional racing drivers. Thats why this discussion is nothing more then pathos.

Now before you rip me apart for hurting your ego, here is a thought:
I respect peeps who race in their private spare time with GTRs on racing circuits and have much experience compared to peeps who don`t. if they feel the Hicas is annoying and goes against their driving style, then its OK to switch it off, obviously. . . . but thats not because they drive better then the Hicas can help improve, but the way around, they drive not good enough or wrong, so the Hicas can help or makes sense.

Having seen enough amateur/semi-professional and professional GTR races in japan, talked to enough GTR drivers, nobody even tries to dismiss the Hicas or Attesa. Everyone states, that when talking high speed cornering and out of corner acceleration, the Attesa and Hicas help a lot, as in pure RWD form, any GTR will not be so stable at high speed through the corner and anyway will not distribute full throttle well enough so the back doesn`t flip or drift out of the corner afterwards. Its not a help, but an improvement, made possible through technology . . . with the GTR allready since 1989!


----------



## newbi (Sep 16, 2009)

hello, guys,
My bnr34 today dashboard has turn on the Hicas light after i speeding. LOL!!!
What is this happen? 

Mind to ask whether what is the advantage and disadvantage lock the hicas?

Dont Hicas is help on high speed cornering?


----------



## newbi (Sep 16, 2009)

gtrlux said:


> This thread comes on the second place of : "Pathetic threads" on this forum, after the number one idiot thread: "I don`t need Attesa on my GTR."
> 
> No body on here can drive professional enough to even talk about pro or cons of the Hicas or Attesa systhem in a full flat out professional race, with race GTRs and professional racing drivers. Thats why this discussion is nothing more then pathos.
> 
> ...



Nice words. =)
Thank you so much. i learn it. mate
So thats mean the Hicas doesnt have any disadvantage, right? 
Usually gtr is acceleration after out of the corner, and that is show time of gtr, right? Not going too high speed on cornering, right?


----------



## SklyaFett (Oct 18, 2005)

^^
Think you upset someone GTRLUX lol. I like hicas! And GTR's are very good a high speed corners newbi. Also, can people write properly. Your post does not make much sense newbi.


----------



## newbi (Sep 16, 2009)

SKLYA FETT

I am sorry, Mate. i didnt upset anyone of here. =)
But just my english not good. So maybe you guys missunderstanding.
hehe.


----------



## bwats83 (Nov 15, 2010)

Ok, so I just moved to Germany from Japan where I previously owned an ECR33 and I upgraded for autobahn purposes to the BCNR33. I never noticed my HICAS in the ECR33 but as I drive my new car it feels a bit like it is swaying or just awkward at times and I don't like it because it feels disorienting at times. I know it is not the switch from rear to all wheel drive as I have driven a couple B4`s and Evo`s... if this is how active Hicas feels then I hate it!!!


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

you might want to try resetting it, that could help. But sometimes it does feel like the back is stepping out if you hit a bump or a grove in the road.


----------



## paul cawson (Jul 3, 2003)

nigel f said:


> Yunis The GTR is faster on the track with out Hicas, the Hicas is for Road use and to help average drivers
> Many pro Races will tell you that
> 
> Nigel


Hicas helps standard GTRs with their soft flexible chassis corner well, race cars have a stiff chassis because of welded cages and body seams which help turn the rear end.


----------



## bwats83 (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks I will try resetting it as soon as I change the battery on it. I just read on the other forum about resetting the HICAS when it feels a bit off, the end result was an accident for the other guy so I will follow his instructions on how to do that.


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

Bennyboy1984 said:


> Getting my Hicas removed from my 34, really looking forward to see how it handles after the guys at Abbey have finished...
> Is it really about a 50kg weight saving?? has anyone weighed it up?... sorry if this has been stated already but i'm not reading all the posts lol.


Just wondering what was the reason you removed it? 
Nobody till now with an r34 mentioned any issue with their hicas do you think nissan have made any changes to the way it works or found their defect with 33 and fixed it?
dont you ask your self some times why nobody with r34 complained?


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

or anybody who can drive an R33 ??

You DO need to read ALL the threads about this before getting it removed - as I have said a million times I do actually trust Mr Nissan to design a car and as per their design the HICAS is all part of it !!! DO NOT REMOVE !!!


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

Steve said:


> or anybody who can drive an R33 ??
> 
> You DO need to read ALL the threads about this before getting it removed - as I have said a million times I do actually trust Mr Nissan to design a car and as per their design the HICAS is all part of it !!! DO NOT REMOVE !!!


i have the same opinion like u, but seriously no r34 had ever problem? why?


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Nor has any R33, or even probably the R32 if you drive it correctly and yes, I do and have been tracking the car for 12 years know the handling very very well !!!


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

DrGtr said:


> Just wondering what was the reason you removed it?
> Nobody till now with an r34 mentioned any issue with their hicas do you think nissan have made any changes to the way it works or found their defect with 33 and fixed it?
> dont you ask your self some times why nobody with r34 complained?


 My rear steering rack (hicas rack) had a bit of play in it and was affecting the handling slightly. So i read up a bit about removing it , weighed up the pro's and cons and decided that the lock-out option was the best route.
I'm not too sure of how different the system on the 34 is compared to the 33as i havn't driven a 33 (nor plan to) so i can't really say if they have improved it or not.
It has been a couple of months since i've driven the 34 but i do remember it feeling a lot more stable on the straights and a lot more rigid too. Although my hicas was a bit sloppy to start with so my opinion doesn't really mean alot as i havn't driven a GTR with a perfect operating hicas system before.
But i'm sure there was a reason why Nissan decided to leave out this system on the R35, and that's suppost to be the best out of the lot on the twisty's...


----------



## Finisa (Dec 26, 2010)

Trawled all the 20 pages of this amazing thread now, so much info!
I feel like this is the thread every GTR owner is obligated to post on 

As for me, I have a R32 with HICAS still on it. However when I bought it the speedometer wasn't working and I guess that is the reason I didn't feel that it was active. (Activates at speed?) Now the speedo is fixed, and after reading all this love/hate about HICAS I can't wait to how I feel about it.

Because that is the impression I have reading through this thread, either you enjoy riding with it or you look at the HICAS as a thing that wants to kill you.
Scares me to read posts about people mashing their cars because of HICAS tho 

I'll post in when I've tested it 
If I don't like it i'll order a lockout kit at once


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

Bennyboy1984 said:


> My rear steering rack (hicas rack) had a bit of play in it and was affecting the handling slightly. So i read up a bit about removing it , weighed up the pro's and cons and decided that the lock-out option was the best route.
> I'm not too sure of how different the system on the 34 is compared to the 33as i havn't driven a 33 (nor plan to) so i can't really say if they have improved it or not.
> It has been a couple of months since i've driven the 34 but i do remember it feeling a lot more stable on the straights and a lot more rigid too. Although my hicas was a bit sloppy to start with so my opinion doesn't really mean alot as i havn't driven a GTR with a perfect operating hicas system before.
> But i'm sure there was a reason why Nissan decided to leave out this system on the R35, and that's suppost to be the best out of the lot on the twisty's...


more likely they left it off due to the different wheelbase, considerable difference in weight and modern traction control methods.

I doubt they would have put it on if it didn't do the job. I have it, so obviously am biased.


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

cleethorpes said:


> more likely they left it off due to the different wheelbase, considerable difference in weight and modern traction control methods.
> 
> I doubt they would have put it on if it didn't do the job. I have it, so obviously am biased.


 Maybe you're right but i don't work in the industry so i wouldn't know exactly, maybe i should google it up ... on other thoughts, it's saturday!


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

I agree, Saturdays are for more important things, like family...well no..I'm catching up on Keith Lemons world tour... Tokyo was a classic..


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

Most 32 owners take it off as it's worn out the rear bushes and it can go crazy from loud exhaust notes or stereo bass sounds...

My GTR's don't have it anymore also.

The Hicas scared the shit out of me when I first got her so I took it off staight away after and she feels way more planted then with the hicas stuff still on :thumbsup:


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

not sure what a new set of bushings runs at but mines only done around 60k but perhaps the years have taken their toll on them.


----------



## clint r32 (Jan 30, 2011)

*HICAS*

IVE JUST GOT MY R32 AND IM DUE TO START WORK ON IN AND IM TRYING TO GET TROUGH ALL THE THINGS THAT NEED DOING 1 IS MY HICAS LIGHT COMES ON SOMETIMES WHEN I JUST START OFF DRIVING AND WAS WONDERING WHAT IT DOES ETC BECAUSE THIS IS ALL NEW TO ME ANY HELP PLEASE


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

DON'T SHOUT :chuckle:

Type normally as on forums its the equivalent of shouting!

Use the forums search facility in regards to HICA's, many R32 owners including myself just lock out the HICAS on this model, others don't. But there is plenty on this forum in regards to your problem already!

Welcome to the GTR Register by the way!


----------



## jap power (Jun 19, 2010)

im removing mine this week, the reason im doing it is because when i drive hard some times the rear end turns its self and makes the car feel unsafe i now two of my m8s have lost control due to the hi cas, i say lock it out m8 feels alot better


----------



## Markturbo (Jan 12, 2011)

After always owning cars that have already had the hi cas locked out, my most recent purchase still had it, and IMO was horrible to drive, the next day a full lock out kit was ordered :chuckle:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Obviously don't know how to drive it then !!!


----------



## rasored (Apr 5, 2009)

*Hi cas*

Gotta agree with the last post , hi cas was designed to make the car corner faster , not all people can handle the sensation , but when you can it makes a hell of a difference , dont worrie about the light coming on as mine never went out ! , check your track rod ends for wear , and oil levels , think an easy rule of thumb is Hi-cas for racing - lock out for drifting and anyone who cant handle the sensation of terror


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

rasored said:


> Gotta agree with the last post , hi cas was designed to make the car corner faster , not all people can handle the sensation , but when you can it makes a hell of a difference , dont worrie about the light coming on as mine never went out ! , check your track rod ends for wear , and oil levels , think an easy rule of thumb is Hi-cas for racing - lock out for drifting and anyone who cant handle the sensation of terror


Thank you - at last someone with a degree of understanding of how HICAS actually works!!!!
It’s totally reverse of what you are taught i.e. Slow in Fast out, if you have BIG balls and trust that you can go Fast in, Even Faster Out! (But only if your ability allows it!)


----------



## rasored (Apr 5, 2009)

Berkshire air !!


----------



## rasored (Apr 5, 2009)

jap power said:


> im removing mine this week, the reason im doing it is because when i drive hard some times the rear end turns its self and makes the car feel unsafe i now two of my m8s have lost control due to the hi cas, i say lock it out m8 feels alot better



If you fix it it will make you faster if you can handle the feeling , some can some can`t , think it has to do with inner ear - balance and perception , locking out is better for drift and getting the arse end out and Hi-cas is there to help get rid of under steer , if your car is throwing the back end out - chance is a track rod end is stuffed , got my first 32 from madchester and on motorway on way home went over a dip at 120mph and the whole car went sideways , caught it ( as ususl ! ) , got home , did the track rod end and never looked back , R32 set up well rates with any car i have taken to a track - now looking to change my Stagea ( fully set up for track ) for a Hi-cas version !!! , don`t forget that the GTR was designed as a race car , not a drift car ! , " lock it out and loose it "


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Yep and that is exactly what a race car is supposed to do i.e. corner faster so why the hell do people with "race" cars remove the HICAS ? 

Or as you say unless they want to go sideways, in which case get a Rally car and do it properly!!! The Nissan GTR was, is and always will be a RACE car!

Leave the drifting to the Drifters (i.e. singing the songs)


----------



## Markturbo (Jan 12, 2011)

Steve said:


> Obviously don't know how to drive it then !!!


lol Nice post, very rude, no real need for that was there. 

I can peddle a car quite well thankyou, but as you don't know, (obviously from the comment you just made) that all my last cars have been drift cars, and hi cas is the last thing I'd want on the car, my new r32 will be in the same vein

EDIT: sorry think I may of missed who that was directed too. my bad  think you where talking to the person above my post


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Buy a SX200 then, NO Hicas or a BMW for errr "drifting"


----------



## Markturbo (Jan 12, 2011)

Steve said:


> Buy a SX200 then, NO Hicas or a BMW for errr "drifting"


Oh you where directing that at me, why wouldn't I want to run a skyline they don't have to all be used in the same way we're not all sheep. you've got a very narrow minded view on things haven't you.

I've had a 200sx and a sil80 but i came back to a r32 each time  There amazing cars. 

The question was asked I answered it as have many others, sorry that it doesn't agree with your point of view. In fact you've just made the very same agument on the r32/33 thread, maybe you should pay attention to your own 'wisdom'


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

God, you can read two threads at once???
All I am saying is the Nissan Skyline is and was designed to go as quickly as possible and especially around corners, hence, the Ring record/s!!! The car was / is not designed as a "drift" car where as the SX200, BWM, and Vauxhall Monaro ect can be used to go sideways as they are not proper ***8220;race***8221; cars. I don***8217;t really care if you want to bastardise an extremely competent fantastic car, but you are not using it for what it was / is designed for!


----------



## Markturbo (Jan 12, 2011)

o.k dear, I'm sure your really happy with your amazing keyboard warrior skills, little man :bowdown1: 

Just a bit sad your unable to look outside the little box your in  

I'm leaving this now, I made a IMO useful contribution to the thread, what've you done . . .


----------



## Skylinesusky (Feb 17, 2009)

I my opinion Nissan did a good job with HICAS and so I used it and will use it again


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hicas was removed for the race cars as racing drivers didn't like it I read.

Doesn't hicas improve turn-in by steering the rear wheels in the opposite way then stabilise the car by steering the rear wheels in the same direction as the front wheels through the corner hence exacerbating understeer, which a lot of race drivers hate as it slows them down.

Race cars will run loads of neg camber to assist high speed turn in, so hicas would prob only help with low speed turn in.

I am a little nervous going to a race track with hicas as it seems it can play up (particularly on GTR32 which have a less refined, slower reponding system).


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

MarkM3

Come to Castel Combe on the 21st March and I'll show just how "slow" I turn in LOL

As I said earlier in the thread, you have to learn to drive the car totally differently from what you were taught, once over that fear and trust in the fantastic clever system (which even Porsche have now copied) that Nissan developed to make the car corner FASTER you will not want to remove it or go backwards in the dark ages of having to errrr drift (slowly) round a corner !


----------



## rasored (Apr 5, 2009)

markM3 said:


> Hicas was removed for the race cars as racing drivers didn't like it I read.
> 
> Doesn't hicas improve turn-in by steering the rear wheels in the opposite way then stabilise the car by steering the rear wheels in the same direction as the front wheels through the corner hence exacerbating understeer, which a lot of race drivers hate as it slows them down.
> 
> ...



hi-cas dose not exacerbating under steer , it gets rid of it !!!!!!!!!!!!! , and , Don`t get offended , but , but My mate told me/I read somewhere dose not cut it , show me the article that Japanese Race drivers took Hi-cas of there R32 , if they did take it off ( as you state - it was to suit there driving style) , and not for speed !


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Gibson motorsport cars also deleted Hicas I believe.

Maybe the racing drivers couldn't relearn how to drive properly, but, you have to admit they are pro race drivers with big bucks teams behind them. If hicas was faster (for a race car) I'm sure they would have used it.

For the road maybe it's better.

Steve, any 600bhp GTR will be fast - would it be faster without hicas and would you prefer it is the question? Surely you would need to test with & without, timing yourself.

It may be that different driving styles would make a difference too.

I will drive my car with & without, then make my mind up.

Cheers,


----------



## rasored (Apr 5, 2009)

markM3 said:


> Gibson motorsport cars also deleted Hicas I believe.
> 
> Maybe the racing drivers couldn't relearn how to drive properly, but, you have to admit they are pro race drivers with big bucks teams behind them. If hicas was faster (for a race car) I'm sure they would have used it.
> 
> ...



good on ya ! , make sure track rods are ok and tracking set !! , don`t try on nurburgring , find somewhere with a run off :chairshot


----------



## iceager (Dec 23, 2004)

According the R34 Falken driver, he said "We do not have HICAS on our race car as, with it on the car is easier to drive but not faster. Thats why we don't have it"

For race cars is something diffrent, but the car is designed to be used with HICAS, but i do understand the people that remove it due to the fact it is faulty and worn, so it would be cheaper to just remove it than overhaul it.


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Rasored,

Yep, all good at the mo - Abbey replaced all parts that were worn, so should be operating well at the mo!!

Unfortunately due to engine letting go I have not been able to drive the car in anger for 18months!!

Hope to be back on the road soon and hopefully a trackday later in the year.

Cheers,


----------



## de wonderful (Apr 28, 2011)

I heard if you remove it on the 33 it makes the power steering heavy at slow speeds?


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

LOL, get yourself down the Gym !!!


----------



## kingsley (Aug 26, 2002)

Ha indeed  Though I have no particular intention of removing my HICAS, even if I did and the steering did get heavier I wouldn't really care - the steering is light as a feather on my 33 and I can almost turn the wheel with my nasal hair.

Cheers,
Kingsley.


----------



## de wonderful (Apr 28, 2011)

Steve said:


> LOL, get yourself down the Gym !!!


I'm rehabing a rotator cuff tear mate so I don't want heavy steering.


----------



## SiR33 (Mar 14, 2009)

de wonderful said:


> I'm rehabing a rotator cuff tear mate so I don't want heavy steering.


mate i removed mine and the steering is spot on not heavy and t feels like a different car:thumbsup:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

kingsley said:


> Ha indeed  Though I have no particular intention of removing my HICAS, even if I did and the steering did get heavier I wouldn't really care - the steering is light as a feather on my 33 and I can almost turn the wheel with my nasal hair.
> 
> Cheers,
> Kingsley.


YUCK, now that is something I don't ever wanna see !!


----------



## R34Steve (May 2, 2011)

I would never get rid of the HICAS system, kept me out of the wall many times.


----------



## de wonderful (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm getting rid now, got a Tomei kit on eghey.

I had a weird moment in my 33 yesterday - I was booting in it 2nd and the back stepped out, then the back end felt kind of odd and it was like a sicking sensation as I kept driving for a bit - like it was doing what it wanted. 

I know my bushing are ok 'cos it was all checked a two replaced just a few weeks ago.


----------



## rasored (Apr 5, 2009)

de wonderful said:


> I'm getting rid now, got a Tomei kit on eghey.
> 
> I had a weird moment in my 33 yesterday - I was booting in it 2nd and the back stepped out, then the back end felt kind of odd and it was like a sicking sensation as I kept driving for a bit - like it was doing what it wanted.
> 
> I know my bushing are ok 'cos it was all checked a two replaced just a few weeks ago.



track rod end gone ?


----------



## de wonderful (Apr 28, 2011)

rasored said:


> track rod end gone ?


It's possible but when I had the MOT just a month ago I had to replace one tie/track rod end...and some other bushing/joint and they were NAZI's about checking it 'cos one had hardly any play.


----------



## RonniNielsen (Jan 14, 2011)

de wonderful said:


> I'm getting rid now, got a Tomei kit on eghey.
> 
> I had a weird moment in my 33 yesterday - I was booting in it 2nd and the back stepped out, then the back end felt kind of odd and it was like a sicking sensation as I kept driving for a bit - like it was doing what it wanted.
> 
> I know my bushing are ok 'cos it was all checked a two replaced just a few weeks ago.


Thats how i crashed my car on a wet road :bawling:

it just kicked out the back while going straight


----------



## de wonderful (Apr 28, 2011)

Got the HICAS delete bars in place now and car is much better. It's night and day difference and feels much more planted without the feeling you get with the HICAS.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

You'll regret it!!! 

It***8217;s like have a racehorse and then putting saddle made for a donkey on it!!


----------



## de wonderful (Apr 28, 2011)

Steve said:


> You'll regret it!!!
> 
> It***8217;s like have a racehorse and then putting saddle made for a donkey on it!!


Ha ha, but the cars without HICAS are faster around a track.

Anyway I lost confidence in it after a couple of 'odd moments'. And I was talking to RB Motorsport and they say that some music on the stereo can make it activate, that Venga Boys tune from years ago apparently?


----------



## slaphead (Sep 11, 2005)

I had mine bushed out 5 years back by RB - if you know how to drive a RWD car there's no point in having it - I found myself correcting a situation faster than the hicas could - indeed once I was back on the straight and narrow the hicas would kick in and try to throw me off the road/track it was a liability TBH :chairshot


----------



## de wonderful (Apr 28, 2011)

Yes I found the HICAS most intrusive when exiting a corner, you can feel the back end go like a shopping trolly as it does its thing.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

NOT IF YOU KNOW HOW TO DRIVE WITH IT CORRECTLY WITH HICAS !!!
The whole point of HICAS is to not let the car "errr Drift" cos when you are going sideways, you aint going fastest round a circuit. (look at a Formula one car) If you want sideways then go buy a 350Z, one of the best cars I have found for going sideways, even with traction switched on !! 
The whole point of the GTR and the way it's set up was not to let it "slip" around corners and keep it faster in, out and round the corners, hence it won everything in Japan, New Zealand, Oz and in fact conquered the world, and the reason why we love it so much, so why change it ? If you work with the HICAS I bet you it will be faster round a corner than a ***8220;rear wheel drive GTR or again go buy yourself a GTS or GTT (I also had a R34 GTT) so think I do know what I am talking about !

UP to you, but the reason the GTR was created in the form it is, was to be the fastest and win races which it did ***8211; out of the box !


----------



## Silverback2 (Oct 13, 2009)

I am exceptionally doubtful there are any serious race GT-Rs out there that still have HICAS. It's use is dubious at best on track, and it's bloody heavy. 

For an old school GT-R to compete successfully with the latest tech from Mitsubishi, your mechanics have to be top notch and so does your tuner, and you need a driver who understands how to push a Skyline. I'll stick my neck out and say that for a successful racing package, HICAS isn't welcome to the party.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

If it was that good why was it dropped from the R35 spec sheet?


----------



## Talski (Apr 7, 2010)

Hi all,

I've only had my 34GTR for a year now, and to be honest, not driven it that much. When I do take it on the motorway, it keeps trying to veer off to the right or does a wierd 'shuffle' movement (yes, I have had laser tracking done on car). 
Funny thing is, the hicas light has never come up on the dash at the time.
I'm wondering if it's broke, and I should just get it removed. It tends to make me a bit nervous on the motorway.
Having said that, driving on some of tighter twisty roads, it feels surprisingly nimble for such a big heavy car, so I'm really un-decided on taking it off or not..?


----------



## Tinoush (Oct 26, 2009)

I have no problems what so ever.
only 2 times at 60mph i felt the back move when i was changing lines in the highway.
in corners or launches there is no movement in the back. sometimes i cant believe how fast you can take corners with it. i just know that thing is working really hard to keep my car on the road. its the guardian angel of gtr if you ask me. I have a drift license so i am not afraid of going a little bit sideways. but it just doesn't happen.
i leave it as my car has done only 56,000 km. its almost a new hicas.


----------



## nickdesign (Feb 9, 2009)

I still have the HICAS on my R34 GTT (converted to MPH too), and I haven't noticed any funny business at all. Even in the wet round corners it seems solid, I assumed the HICAS would be quite active then. Maybe HICAS is an issue on GTR's due to the way the 4WD system works, and more so after the conversion to MPH?

To be honest being RWD having TCS and HICAS probably isn't a bad thing? Anything that helps is welcome, especially in the wet and during winter when my car is frequently marooned by snow on my stupidly sloped driveway :bawling:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Again. no problem on GRT if you know how to drive it with HICAS!! 12 years of owership, a track dat a month, even in wintewr - NO ISSUES !!


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Just put the driftworks hicas delete kit on. Feels much nicer to me, as didn't like the feel of the hicas.

Each to their own.


----------



## hayasa (May 16, 2011)

As you say, each to thier own.

I really like the way the HICAS gives my R32 much quicker responses than you would normally expect of such a big car. The almost instant lane changes for overtaking are magic! I haven't tried it on a track but for road use it feels fine and I can see no reason to remove it.


----------



## Tinoush (Oct 26, 2009)

Steve said:


> Again. no problem on GRT if you know how to drive it with HICAS!! 12 years of owership, a track dat a month, even in wintewr - NO ISSUES !!


Same here, no problems at all.:clap:


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

> I really like the way the HICAS gives my R32 much quicker responses than you would normally expect of such a big car. The almost instant lane changes for overtaking are magic! I haven't tried it on a track but for road use it feels fine and I can see no reason to remove it.


LOL


----------



## mambastu (Feb 13, 2002)

hayasa said:


> As you say, each to thier own.
> 
> I really like the way the HICAS gives my R32 much quicker responses than you would normally expect of such a big car. The almost instant lane changes for overtaking are magic! I haven't tried it on a track but for road use it feels fine and I can see no reason to remove it.


I really like the way the faulty HICAS gave my R32 a mind of its own. The way you'd drive down the road normally one minute and then have to apply lock the next minute to maintain a straight line was magic! I haven't tried it on a track but for road use it caused excessive sweating and fear of death and I can see every reason to remove it.


----------



## ebola (Aug 14, 2009)

mambastu said:


> I really like the way the faulty HICAS gave my R32 a mind of its own. The way you'd drive down the road normally one minute and then have to apply lock the next minute to maintain a straight line was magic! I haven't tried it on a track but for road use it caused excessive sweating and fear of death and I can see every reason to remove it.


Haha.

Fully working HICAS on an R32, And I really don't like the way it works so slowly and I can feel the turning radius change independently of steering input.

Of course, while I'm all for getting rid of hicas (especially on an r32), I don't think the standard 'lock bar' is the way to go - locking two (formerly) independent wheels together. great...


----------



## hayasa (May 16, 2011)

mambastu said:


> I really like the way the faulty HICAS gave my R32 a mind of its own. The way you'd drive down the road normally one minute and then have to apply lock the next minute to maintain a straight line was magic! I haven't tried it on a track but for road use it caused excessive sweating and fear of death and I can see every reason to remove it.



Interesting, You start by saying your HICAS was faulty then proceed to mock it. Any car with a faulty steering system is going to have handling issues! That’s hardly a criticism of the HICAS, just your lack of maintenance!!


----------



## drewzer (Jun 22, 2009)

Fitted My superforma lock out kit in preparation for summer (just past, if we even had one that is!!) on my r33 gtr v-spec. Purchased it via the group buy on here. Brilliant bit of kit, top quality components. Bit of a pain in the arse to fit with out the use of a ramp, but i did polly bush the whole rear end with superpro's at the same time. So maby made the whole thing seem like a worse job than it actually was!

It has made the car handle much better, i just feel it is allot more sure footed and predictable. I had a full geometry set up done by clark motorsport after completion. Their was nothing functionally wrong with the HICAS, i just hated the roll/yaw feeling during cornering at speed. I am the type that hates driver aids, so may be different for people who just like to drive and not think about it or have little knowledge or interest in a cars capabilities on the edge.


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

in case i want to make a service to my hicas, what can i do to prolong the life of it, shall i change the ball joints since i am changing the bushes of the car? what else?


----------



## r34grunn (Aug 17, 2011)

my hicas is locked


----------



## TheD (Aug 25, 2008)

hayasa said:


> As you say, each to thier own.
> 
> I really like the way the HICAS gives my R32 much quicker responses than you would normally expect of such a big car. The almost instant lane changes for overtaking are magic! I haven't tried it on a track but for road use it feels fine and I can see no reason to remove it.


Can I just ask. Have you actually driven a properly locked out GTR with no HICAS at speed or in anger?


----------



## TheD (Aug 25, 2008)

DrGtr said:


> in case i want to make a service to my hicas, what can i do to prolong the life of it, shall i change the ball joints since i am changing the bushes of the car? what else?


Even slightly worn ball joints and tw slightest bit of play in the rack will absolutely ruin the handling.
Not sure if your experience but make sure you DO NOT attempt to whack the ball joins out of the uprights with a hammer. You won't do it and you stand a chance of cracking the alloy without realising it (hairline). Then you run the risk of it breaking up at speed. 

You'll need a hydraulic press capable of at least ten tonnes if I remember correctly from doing mine. Your best bet is to swing by a local workshop somewhere and offer them a but of cash. It's a five minute job and not rocket science. Think it cost me a tenner.


----------



## TheD (Aug 25, 2008)

markM3 said:


> Just put the driftworks hicas delete kit on. Feels much nicer to me, as didn't like the feel of the hicas.
> 
> Each to their own.


I have the Driftworks HICAS lockout kit. It differs from most in that you remove the original ball joints from the uprights completely and replace with bushes. You also completely remove the HICAS rack and skinny track rods). So any potential play from worn ball joints in the uprights etc. is also removed. 

The car is absolutely sh?t ar parking and tight radius turning ar walking pace now but at 20mph+ the car is now like a gokart. Information is transmitted back from the road much more clearly, response to change of direction is clean and crisp and everything feels taught, stuff and instant. I feel alot less wander during high speed cornering. 

But be prepared for confused people looking at you when they don't leave you enough space to get round a corner at a car park or tight junction with parked cars on it.


----------



## TheD (Aug 25, 2008)

Just read my posts. I'm starting to read like the script for the policeman from Ello, Ello!


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

TheD said:


> Even slightly worn ball joints and tw slightest bit of play in the rack will absolutely ruin the handling.
> Not sure if your experience but make sure you DO NOT attempt to whack the ball joins out of the uprights with a hammer. You won't do it and you stand a chance of cracking the alloy without realising it (hairline). Then you run the risk of it breaking up at speed.
> 
> You'll need a hydraulic press capable of at least ten tonnes if I remember correctly from doing mine. Your best bet is to swing by a local workshop somewhere and offer them a but of cash. It's a five minute job and not rocket science. Think it cost me a tenner.


i have removed many bushes with a press and as i can see it for the ball joints of hicas will need it again, the ball joints are still stiff but since everything is out i will be changing them, but is something else that i can service or change on the hicas to renew it? i am thinking on servicing the motor of the hicas has anyone ever tried to do this? or the most of you just throw it away and lock it? what does it brake on the hicas and makes the car go sideways?
i still love mine , i dont know how it will work at high hp though some people say it doesnt work so good on cars with over 600hp is this true?


----------



## TheD (Aug 25, 2008)

Whats your goal? I mean, you could go through replacing the ball joints and having the tracing redone only to find no noticeable change. Do you know anyone local to you with GTRs without HICAS?


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

TheD said:


> Whats your goal? I mean, you could go through replacing the ball joints and having the tracing redone only to find no noticeable change. Do you know anyone local to you with GTRs without HICAS?


just for the peace of mind i am building a new car literally, not really all of them have the hicas apart from the ones they have converted their cars for drift.
a friend with an r33 is considering removing it with over 600hp.


----------



## TheD (Aug 25, 2008)

DrGtr said:


> just for the peace of mind i am building a new car literally, not really all of them have the hicas apart from the ones they have converted their cars for drift.
> a friend with an r33 is considering removing it with over 600hp.


If you're building a new car then work towards a concourse condition, factory spec car. :thumbsup:


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

TheD said:


> If you're building a new car then work towards a concourse condition, factory spec car. :thumbsup:


too late i wish i went that way but unfortunately i went for the max tuning step 3 with everything, all the money i have spent i could have my r34 + r35.
my target is going to be an expensive z-tune bb i ques .


----------



## TheD (Aug 25, 2008)

Drop the HICAS if it's going to be a monster.


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

TheD said:


> Drop the HICAS if it's going to be a monster.


i am like steve on this i believe it was put there for a reason if it makes a problem i will be removing it though. for the time being i am gone try to service it.


----------



## NATEDG (Jul 28, 2010)

I have had my R33 25t for over 10 years, had the hicas for about 4 years and then put in a lock bar.
What a different thing to drive, much more positive, does what i direct it to do when i want to do it.
I changed after a few scary overtaking situations when the road went on camber to off camber and back again and had to fight with the bitch to bring her back... Hasn't happened since i locked it:chuckle:

Nate


----------



## TheD (Aug 25, 2008)

DrGtr said:


> i am like steve on this i believe it was put there for a reason if it makes a problem i will be removing it though. for the time being i am gone try to service it.


Mine did cause an issue, too tardy correction and counterintuitive. Found it frustrating on the track.


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

TheD said:


> Mine did cause an issue, too tardy correction and counterintuitive. Found it frustrating on the track.


well at the begin when i was going against it was indeed frustrating, and especially in the highway when trying to change lanes but i got used to it now i dont know if i can do with out it maybe be scareless and go faster so its a good thing that i still have it, i am changing also the balljoints of it even though mine are quite good but new is better.


----------



## TheD (Aug 25, 2008)

Yes yes, go for it. I wouldn't say its a bad thing. I think it's where you are coming from that matters. Both have their pro's and con's. I guess thats why this thread has been so vastly debated and lasted so long. I'm going to drop out of this one now as I think I've put my two pence in enough!


----------



## madandy (Jun 6, 2007)

My 32 still drives really well.70300kms. 600hp. Stays true to my chosen line, never wanders around. If the Hicas ever gives me an issue I'll ditch it but right now I can push the car hard through bends with confidence. The car is very low, on bilstien coilovers, very stiff and the rear subframes is on solid mounts. Tyres are 11 years old bridgestone RE01 235/45/17! New 255/35/18 Michelins coming this Winter so more grip


----------



## Deddu (Nov 2, 2012)

i hate hicas!
i eliminate this evil-item by my car and i take a hicas eliminator kit by driftworks
now that's all ok


----------



## camlob (Nov 8, 2008)

Deddu said:


> i hate hicas!
> i eliminate this evil-item by my car and i take a hicas eliminator kit by driftworks
> now that's all ok


i like your choice of words no more evil for me too.


----------



## Deddu (Nov 2, 2012)

camlob said:


> i like your choice of words no more evil for me too.


ahah tnx!
my friend says "is like driving into a hurricane"
LOL

but... i've a question... in my r32 gtr I removed the hicas physically and plugged the fluid conduit steering, in addition to having fitted the kit of driftworks, is this the right procedure? when removing the hicas i lost a very small part of fluids, and now no loses, risk damage to the steering?

sorry for my bad english :bowdown1:


----------



## camlob (Nov 8, 2008)

Deddu said:


> ahah tnx!
> my friend says "is like driving into a hurricane"
> LOL
> 
> ...


As far as I know that is the way. Some take all the hoses out and plug it from the front. Am getting my car later and will let you know. Will post some pics of the car.

Having it first aligned.


----------



## Deddu (Nov 2, 2012)

camlob said:


> As far as I know that is the way. Some take all the hoses out and plug it from the front. Am getting my car later and will let you know. Will post some pics of the car.
> 
> Having it first aligned.


ok tnx post the alignement too and your feelings!


----------



## TTOBES (Sep 28, 2007)

The hoses should be connected in a loop to allow the fluid to circulate. If they are just blocked off it will cause damage to the power steer pump.


----------



## Deddu (Nov 2, 2012)

TTOBES said:


> The hoses should be connected in a loop to allow the fluid to circulate. If they are just blocked off it will cause damage to the power steer pump.


tnx for your reply.. have you some photos or link for this job??


----------



## camlob (Nov 8, 2008)

TTOBES said:


> The hoses should be connected in a loop to allow the fluid to circulate. If they are just blocked off it will cause damage to the power steer pump.


Can others chime in? I have seen a lot of guys just blocking it off.


----------



## TTOBES (Sep 28, 2007)

If the hoses are blocked off the pump is still trying to pump fluid with nowhere for it to go. At the least this will cause excess loads on the pump. I'm not sure where the relief valve is in the system but, even if it's in the pump, it will still add considerable amount of heat to a system that is prone to overheating when pushed.

These links show a couple of options...

R32 Hicas Removal - Skylines Australia

Skyline R32 Gts-t Hicas Removal (whiteline Kit) - Skylines Australia

R32: Removing Hicas (gts-t) - Skylines Australia

I have always thought that it was an excellent idea to plumb a small oil cooler in as part of the bypass loop. It also means the pump needs no modification.


----------



## Deddu (Nov 2, 2012)

mmh i'll put some pics soon... i don't understand at 100% because the pics is confusionary.. :/


----------



## mhhforyou (Jul 12, 2012)

I think hicas is a interesting system. So i keep my hicas...


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

mhhforyou said:


> I think hicas is a interesting system. So i keep my hicas...



Obviously a man of sense, taste and intellegence !!!!


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

Steve said:


> Obviously a man of sense, taste and intellegence !!!!


Amusing..


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Well he has gone the way I have and the way Nissan designed the car with, so he has got to be a clever chap


----------



## mhhforyou (Jul 12, 2012)

If you service the hicas right and repair damaged rubber mounts its a good system...


----------



## bobwoolmer (Mar 27, 2007)

Hi-class all the way baby


----------



## johniemi (Jul 10, 2009)

My GT-R R32 feels jumpy on a standard tarmac, would a HICAS eliminate help with this? What I mean is I have a hard time driving straight as the car wants to steer left and right and it does this with very quick moves. Overall I would say the car is impossible to drive straight, except when concentrating fully and using 2 hands on the wheel. Using only one hand to drive in highway speeds seems like very very dangerous in this car 

So should I try a HICAS lockout kit or would I already see improvement by taking out the HICAS solenoid permanently? Meaning that if the handling improves by taking out the solenoid and taking it for a test drive I could verify it's the HICAS causing this jumpy handling?


----------



## yodookie (Oct 22, 2012)

I would say you need to perform some maintenance on your HICAS system. A regular system that is functioning properly will not do what you are describing.


----------



## C7 JFW (Jun 25, 2006)

It seems the general consensus is its a superb addition and well worth retaining if you maintain it impeccably and you use the car for its intended purpose, going very quickly in all conditions.

If the system is worn and not working as Nissan intended, it is costly to repair, imprecise and people remove it.

Makes a lot of sense really - great thread and very useful.


----------



## johniemi (Jul 10, 2009)

My HICAS is now working. I think  In other words, how do I know it's active and doing something? Is there a speed limit where it engages? I think the car changes lanes pretty nimbly for such a large car but I do have very stiff springs so don't know whether I can thank the HICAS or the suspension.

So how do I know the HICAS is working?


----------



## johniemi (Jul 10, 2009)

Today when the roads were slippery with rain and I did some "high"speed (+80 km/h) slides on the highway ramps the yellow HICAS light came on at the same time the rear end lost traction and I had to countersteer and control the throttle. Is this a sign that the HICAS is working or a sign that it's failing???


----------



## D-Ranged (Aug 16, 2007)

johniemi said:


> Today when the roads were slippery with rain and I did some "high"speed (+80 km/h) slides on the highway ramps the yellow HICAS light came on at the same time the rear end lost traction and I had to countersteer and control the throttle. Is this a sign that the HICAS is working or a sign that it's failing???


As far as i'm aware if the light comes on there is normally an issue with it.


----------



## Acid (Jan 24, 2007)

johniemi said:


> My GT-R R32 feels jumpy on a standard tarmac, would a HICAS eliminate help with this? What I mean is I have a hard time driving straight as the car wants to steer left and right and it does this with very quick moves. Overall I would say the car is impossible to drive straight, except when concentrating fully and using 2 hands on the wheel. Using only one hand to drive in highway speeds seems like very very dangerous in this car
> 
> So should I try a HICAS lockout kit or would I already see improvement by taking out the HICAS solenoid permanently? Meaning that if the handling improves by taking out the solenoid and taking it for a test drive I could verify it's the HICAS causing this jumpy handling?


Mine started to do the same thing after I changed the old hard 225/50 16 tires with some fresh and new 255/35 18. 

It's not like the car wants to turn constantly, it's more like it follows all the lines and imperfections of the road, especially under braking on bumpy roads.


----------



## johniemi (Jul 10, 2009)

Acid said:


> Mine started to do the same thing after I changed the old hard 225/50 16 tires with some fresh and new 255/35 18.
> 
> It's not like the car wants to turn constantly, it's more like it follows all the lines and imperfections of the road, especially under braking on bumpy roads.


Forgot my original question: my earlier Q about the twitchy performance and outright hazardous straight line high speed control was due to old worn japanese tires. Fitted a new set of 245's and the car drives like a charm.

Only thing now left is that the HICAS light sometimes blinks dimly when accelerating at least in wet conditions. It's dry today so will try a "few" fast accelerations in the dry too.


----------



## Marc7680 (Nov 24, 2016)

Only having mine from September and not driving it much as of yet I find it a little scary. I've had moments where I've been driving down the motorway with the wheel at a funny angle to keep the thing straight. 
Then if I pull away hard it's like the rear end steers a little as well which is horrible....
Need to sort it either way and don't have a clue where to start


----------



## SillyFastGTR32 (Feb 26, 2008)

Marc7680 said:


> Only having mine from September and not driving it much as of yet I find it a little scary. I've had moments where I've been driving down the motorway with the wheel at a funny angle to keep the thing straight.
> Then if I pull away hard it's like the rear end steers a little as well which is horrible....
> Need to sort it either way and don't have a clue where to start


Hi : )
Easy. Just tap Hicas Lockout into ebay or do a search.
Basically either a little kit that actually locks the rear hicas steering joints (then pull the Hicas fuse) This way leaves everything intact. 
Or just remove the rear Hicas power steering unit and fit a lockout bar (Best) and still easy.
Both options are relatively cheap. You can pickup a lockout bar for 30-40 quid, and that way you make your motor a little lighter too


----------



## Supertec (Jun 5, 2014)

A tip for those thinking of getting rid of the Hicas, spend a bit extra and buy a quality kit.


----------



## Supertec (Jun 5, 2014)

Marc7680 said:


> Only having mine from September and not driving it much as of yet I find it a little scary. I've had moments where I've been driving down the motorway with the wheel at a funny angle to keep the thing straight.
> Then if I pull away hard it's like the rear end steers a little as well which is horrible....
> Need to sort it either way and don't have a clue where to start


Identify what is causing the issue. Have you checked what steering wheel you have fitted?


----------



## Marc7680 (Nov 24, 2016)

Supertec said:


> Identify what is causing the issue. Have you checked what steering wheel you have fitted?


I have a standard steering wheel fitted, it just seems to have a moment every now and again. I can feel it working and the added turn in is pretty impressive considering the size of the car.

I've checked all of the bushings etc and there is no play whatsoever, I just don't get how it plays up like it does. It feels like the rear end is loose and it actually feels like it steers a bit whenever I pull away hard out of a junction. 

I have a Honda integra dc2 that I track on a regular basis and an m3 with its great rwd characteristics so knowing a stable chassis isn't an issue but this thing is on another level when it plays up


----------



## Supertec (Jun 5, 2014)

Early wheels on late cars and vice versa is very common. What year is your car and does your wheel have a plastic back cover that extends to the spokes? Easiest is to jack the car up and check play in bushings and rod joints.


----------



## Marc7680 (Nov 24, 2016)

Supertec said:


> Early wheels on late cars and vice versa is very common. What year is your car and does your wheel have a plastic back cover that extends to the spokes? Easiest is to jack the car up and check play in bushings and rod joints.


Interesting, the cars an 89 registered vehicle I will have a look tomorrow


----------



## KamikazePlayboy (Jun 27, 2018)

Does your car have the gear driven speedo converter


----------



## Giò (May 15, 2019)

Removed
For road use it can be an advantage, but it is not the same on the track


----------



## Supergoji (Apr 14, 2007)

with electric HICAS i'd say it could be programmed to be more effective, like the Tarzan box.


----------

